# The BLD "Example Solve" Game!



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2012)

I couldn't find a thread on this and thought it might be a good idea.
I dunno.

Basically, post your solution (memo and movecount optional) using the scramble in the post above. List out what you're solving for each set of moves you do. Then provide a scramble for the next person.

I'll go first, I suppose.

Scramble: B2 R2 D' U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U R' U' L U R' B L U' L F

Method: Pre-Orient Old Pochmann

Memo: 1:01.64
Exec: 1:01.72
Time: 2:03.36

Memo:


Spoiler



CO
(UB)head
(x2 UR)cham
(x')0222

EO
(x2)[R L: 4flip]

EP
ADC FLF BHGB

CP
42 3583
np


Execution:

Corner Orientation:
BUR and BUL: U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) U' [16]
FRD and BRD: x2 (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) (R U R' U R U2 R') x' [14/30]
RUF, FUL, and LFD: U (R' D' R D)2 U (R' D' R D)2 U (R' D' R D)2 U x' [28/58]

Corner Permutation:
UFR: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') [17/75]
UBR: U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') [12/87]
UFL: U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U [15/102]
DBL: D (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F) [18/120]
DFR: R2 (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2 D' [20/140]
UFL: U2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U [15/155]

Edge Orientation:
LF, RB, FD, and BD: x2 R L (M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U M' U M' U M' U') L' R' x2' [20/175]

Edge Permutation:
UL: (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') [14/189]
BL: L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') [15/204]
DL and UF: L (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L2 [13/217]
BR: E2' L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L E2' [18/235]
UF and FL: L' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') L [13/248]
DB: M2' (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U') [15/263]
DF: (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') M2' [12/275]
FL: L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L [16/291]

291 STM/61.72 seconds = 4.71 Stps

Next scramble: L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U F D2 R F2 D' B2 U

Have fun!
~Ranzha


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next scramble: L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U F D2 R F2 D' B2 U



Old pochmann and the occasional U-perm

T1 [shoot to UL]	R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
T2 [shoot to LU]	x' R2 U' R' U x R' F' U' F R U R' U' 
J1 [shoot to UF]	R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' 
J2 [shoot to UB] R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'

Y [shooting to RFD] R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

Scambled in my solving orientation to keep notation easy for myself...

Memo
Orange orange JT OW N QP ID
Parity
WS CQ UJ EK GN F

Solve corners
R2 Y R2
Y
F R’ Y R F’
D R Y R’ D’
D2 Y D2
D2 R Y R’ D2
D’ R Y R’ D
R Y R’
R2 F Y F’ R2
R2 D’ Y D R2
F Y F’

parity y’ R-perm y

solve edges
d2 l’ T1 l d2
l’ T1 l
J1
d’ l’ T1 l d
L T2 L’
D2 L2 T2 L2 D2
M2 R’ U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U r2 
J2
L2 T2 L2
T2

next: L B U' R2 F' R' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 F' B L' D' L' R' F U B' D U2 B2 U2 F


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> next: L B U' R2 F' R' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 F' B L' D' L' R' F U B' D U2 B2 U2 F


 
POOP

Memo: 1:51.60
Exec: 40.91
Time: 2:32.51

Memo:


Spoiler



CO
(D' R)4242

EO
(R)2a
(x2 U2 L)4

EP
DAFE CEL HB JG KL

CP
6 547285 p


Execution:

CO
BUL, FUL, RUF, and BRD
D' R
(D' R' D R)2 U
(R' D' R D)2 U
(D' R' D R)2 U
(R' D' R D)2 U
R' D
[40]

CP
DBR: R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2
DBL: D (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F) D'
UFR: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
DFL: (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F)
UBR: U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') U'
DFR: D R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2
DBL: (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F) D'
Parity: U' L U2 L' U2 r U' r' U' L U r U L2' x' U2
[123/163]

EO
BU, RF: (R2 U R' U' r' u2 R U R U' R2' U2 M')
LF, FD, LD, and BD:: x2 U2 L ((M' U)3 (M' U'))2 L' U2 x2'
[33/199]

EP
BL: L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L'
UL and UF: (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2)
UB and DL: (L' U' L U L U L U' L' U')
UB and BR: E2' (U' L U L U L U' L' U' L') E2'
DB and FL: M2' L' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R')
FR and DF: E2' L M2' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U r2) L'
DR:  D2' L2' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
BR:  L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L d2
[122/321]

321 STM/40.91 seconds = 7.85 Stps

I planned all the cancellations during the long memo. Woot?

Next: F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 F U' R2 D F' D R


----------



## insane569 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Reserved.
> 
> Next: F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 F U' R2 D F' D R


 
Memo: Edges pne uat ilb rwq /Corners: Visual
Execution: 
1 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) For corners shooting from ULB sticker to RFD sticker.
2 T perm. (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
3 J perm. (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U')
4 L perm. (R U' R' B R' U' R U R B' R2 U R U)
Corners first.
F2 1 F2
R' F 1 F' R
Parity switch 1 
D' 1 D
D' R 1 R' D
D 1 D'
R' 1 R
D R 1 R' D'
Edges:
d' L 2 L' d
d2 L 2 L' d2
3
D2 L' E' L 2 L' E L D2
4
D L2 2 L2 D'
d L' 2 L d'
d L 2 L' d' 
M' 3 M
L2 2 L2
M' 3 M
L' E' L 2 L' E L
Done.
EDIT: Fixed some mistakes.
Next: L2 R2 D' B' D2 L2 R F2 B L2 U2 B2 L U' F B D2 L U R' D2 B2 U B' F


----------



## Jakube (Feb 20, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Next: L2 R2 D' B' D2 L2 R F2 B L2 U2 B2 L U' F B D2 L U R' D2 B2 U B' F


 
Time: 1:04.96
Memo: 0:36 (very bad, I had a beer before)
Method: M2/OP/Freestyle

*Preorient:* y

*Memo: *
Edges: Captain Hook (HK) fights against a Quake Fiend (QF) eats TicTacs (TC) from Jakob (JA) + flip O (OP)
Corners: visual

*Solve:*
Corners: 
FRU + DFL: D xU' L U R U' L' U R' x' D' (10/10)
URB + ULF: y x' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x y' (9/19)
DBR + DRF: x D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' x' (8/27)
LDB + RFD: D2 y L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L y' (8/35)
Edges: 
LU (H): x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x (7/42)
BR (K): U R' U' M2 U R U' (7/49)
BD (Q) + FU (F): x F R U R' E R U' R' E' F' x' (10/59)
DR (T) + UR (C): R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U (8/67)
BL (J) + UB (A): U' L U M2 U' L' U M2 (8/75)
flip FL (OP): L' U' x M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' x' U L (19/94)

94 STM /~29 seconds = 3.24 stps

Very nice scramble. 

Next scramble: U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B' R' F' D L U2 B' R' U B2


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 21, 2012)

Jakube said:


> Next scramble: U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B' R' F' D L U2 B' R' U B2


Orient: Z'

Memo: Corners; PaJe CaT ZOh (XO) eeee (I)
Edges: HUe of the AFro was like Orange Juice and LiXssss (licks) 
Flip UR
Corners:
x' U' R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R U x (11/11)
y' [L, U' R2 U] y (8/19)
z U2 R D R' U' R D' R' U' z' (9/28) ( Actually I would have done no rotation and just done L2 but meh)
y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y' (9/37)

Edges:
u' M u2 M u' (5/42)
x U' M' U M' U2 M U M U x' (9/51)
L' U' M' U L2 U' M U L' (9/60)
xy u' U' R U M' U' R' U M u y'x' (10/70)
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U M2 (8/78)
R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 r (13/91)
y x l' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 (15/106)

NEXT:U2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R D2 B' L U2 R' D' F


----------



## A Leman (Feb 21, 2012)

reserved


----------



## A Leman (Feb 21, 2012)

> NEXT:U2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R D2 B' L U2 R' D' F



Corners(UBR buffer)
L’ F’ U2 F L’ F’ L U2 L’ F L2 
D’ R D L2 D' R' D L2 
F’ R’ F’ R B’ R’ F R B F
z’ F R2 F L2 F’ R2 F L2 F2 z

Edges(UF buffer)
F’ U M2 U’ L’ U M2 U’ L F
RL R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R L’ 
B D U R2 U’ M’ U R2 U’ M D’ B’
b2 y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 y’ b2 
R y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 y’ R
y R’ F R S R’ F’ R y’ R These last three messed together and had cancellations.
U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'

The next scramble
R2 B2 R' D2 L' B' R' L B D2 L' R2 U2 D B D' R' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' F'

Sorry for taking so long. After i did the solve, I took a break to eat.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 21, 2012)

A Leman said:


> R2 B2 R' D2 L' B' R' L B D2 L' R2 U2 D B D' R' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' F'



First solve of the day woot

R2 B2 R' D2 L' B' R' L B D2 L' R2 U2 D B D' R' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' F'

Memo: 1:07.94
Exec: 1:14.92
Time: 2:22.86

Memo:


Spoiler



CO
[UB]cham
(x2)[UB]cham
(R2 U')head

EO
(R)4
(x2)2of

EP
HC LAF KG BJ EDA

CP
3583 4674 np


Execution:

CO
RUB and LUB: U (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) (R U R' U R U2 R') U'
RFD and LFD: x2 U (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) (R U R' U R U2 R') U' x2'
FUL and BRD: R2 U' (R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) U R2
[50]

CP
UFL: U2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U
DBL: D (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F)
DFR: R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2 D'
UFL: U2 (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U
UFR: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
DBR: R2' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') R2
DFL: (F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F)
UFR: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
[138/188]

EO
BU, LU, FU, and RF: R (M' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U M' U M' U M' U') R'
FD and BD: x2 (M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2) x2'
[30/218]

EP
DB: M2' (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U')
DL: l2 (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L2
BR: E2' L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L E2'
UL and UF: (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2)
DR: D2' L2' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L2' D2
DF: M2' (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') M2'
FL: L' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L
FR: E2' L (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') L' E2'
UB and BL: (L2 U' L U L U L U' L' U' L)
UL: (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
[150/368]

368 STM/74.92 seconds = 4.91 Stps

Next: B2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 R U2 L2 R F D2 R2 U L2 R' B' R2 D2


----------



## okayama (Feb 21, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Next: B2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 R U2 L2 R F D2 R2 U L2 R' B' R2 D2


 

z2, My buffer: ULF and UF

Corners
z R B R' F' R B' R' F z'
U2 R D' R' U2 R D R'
U z' D2 F' U' F D2 F' U F z U'
B' L2 B R B' L2 B R'

Edges
y' M U M' U2 M U M' y
x y M U' M' U2 M U' M' y' x'
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 y'
D x U2 M' U2 M x' D'
R' L (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L' R
x' M' U2 M U2 x
L' (M2 U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M') L

Next: B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 L F' R B R' U' R' D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2012)

okayama said:


> Next: B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 L F' R B R' U' R' D2



Time: 1:20.16 (didn't check memo time, sorry)
Method: mostly BH

Reorient before solving: z2 y
Edge memo: eat SPaghetti and ONions, QuaFf, get HiCcups, give them to KAa.
Corner memo: GRapes Fudg(J)e UnderWater ToaSt

Contains some bad algs for me; I should really put some effort into fixing my bad ones. Still wasn't a bad time - I'm fast at those bad algs.

Corners: (39 moves)
B L2 B R' B' L2 B R B2
R' F' R B' R' F R B
U' z2 y' R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 y z2 U (yeah, that's awful)
z R' F R B' R' F' R B z'

Edges: (59 slice turn moves)
B' M' F L' F' M F L F' B
D' L' D M' D' L D M
U' D R' D' M D R D' M' U
U L' U M2 U' L U M2 U2
B' R' B M2 B' R B M2
U x M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 x' U'

Next: F2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 F' U' B2 L' F' R2 U' R' B R B


----------



## JasonK (Feb 22, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Next: F2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 F' U' B2 L' F' R2 U' R' B R B


Orient: x2

Edge memo: SaW DuFfman's ARm off, eat ChOcolate BeLls with PA
Corner memo: BU SU, twist DFR and DRB clockwise

Corners:
F2 (x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x') F2
D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D'
R2 (R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U') R2 D'
(R U R' U')2 D' (U R U' R')2 D

Edges:
B' M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U B
U2 M2 U R U' M2 U R' U
M2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B'
U M2 U R' U' M2 U R U2
U' M2 B' R' B M2 B' R B U
M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
M2

Next: B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L D' F2 L R2 F' L D U2


----------



## aronpm (Feb 22, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Next: B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L D' F2 L R2 F' L D U2


 
HELLO I AM HERE PLEASE TAKE A SEAT

B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 L D' F2 L R2 F' L D U2

re-orient: none, scrambled in solving orientation (WR)
method: 3style 4life

// Corners
z' D R U2 R' D' R U2 R' z // UBR->FLU->DLF
x' R' D' R U' R' D R U x // UBR->LBU->URF
z2 R' U2 L U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U2 R U2 z2 // UBR->DBL->DFR eww
y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // UBR->RFU->ULB
z' F' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 F z y'

// Edges
R2 u M' U L' U' M U L U' u' R2 // DF->RD->BR
U' M U2 M U M' U2 M' // DF->UL->UF
x U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' M2 x' // DF->UB->LB
z U' M' U L' U' M U L z' // DF->RF->DL
L' U M' U2 M U L // DF->FL->UR

// Parity
y L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' r2

dat was a bad solve

next: D2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B F2 L2 U' B2 R U2 R F' L2 U2 B' R


----------



## insane569 (Feb 22, 2012)

aronpm said:


> HELLO I AM HERE PLEASE TAKE A SEAT


 
My God aron. That was amazing.
Ranzha this was the greatest idea ever. I get to see how other people solve BLD.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2012)

aronpm said:


> next: D2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B F2 L2 U' B2 R U2 R F' L2 U2 B' R


 
Method : M2 / OP
Reorient : none, scrambled in solving orientation (YO)

Corners
~~~~~
F2 D R2 [F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] R2 D' F2
D' F' [F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] F D
F2 [F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] F2
F R [F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] R' F'
D R [F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'] R' D'
x' U R U' R' U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L x

Parity : U' F2 U M2' U' F2 U

Edges
~~~~~
L2 B L2' B' M2' B L2' B' L2
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
U R U' M2 U R' U'
R2' B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B R2'
B L B' M2 B L' B'
M U2 M U2
M U2 M U2
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
U' L' U M2 U' L U
M2
M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'

Normal solve.

Next : L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 U' F2 L F2 U' B U2 L'


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Next : L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 U' F2 L F2 U' B U2 L'


Method: 3style.
Buffers: UF and UBL

Orientation: x' y (so scramble y' x away from your solving orientation)

x R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' x' 
x' [U R U', L'] x
x [U L2 U', R'] 
U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 x'

L' U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U L
R2 U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U R2
y' [U' M' U, R2] y
D [M', U' R' U] D'
x' y' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R 

Next: U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 D L' U F2 R B' U L B2 L


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 23, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Next: U2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 D L' U F2 R B' U L B2 L



Untimed.
Method: POOP with shortcuts
Buffers: UBL and UR

Memo:


Spoiler



CO
[UR]head
(x2 U')head
(U' R)head

EO
(U L')4

EP
JHG BALC DKD

CP
23476854



Exec:


Exec:

RUF and RUB: (R U2 R' U' R U' R')(L' U2 L U L' U L)
BDR and BDL: [x2 U': (R U2 R' U' R U' R')(L' U2 L U L' U L)]
LUF and FDR: [U' R: (R U2 R' U' R U' R')(L' U2 L U L' U L)]

URB: [U: R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L']
UFL: [U2: (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U')]
UFR: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
DFL: [F2: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
DBR: [R2': (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
DFR: D [R2': (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
DBL: [F2: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')] D'
UFL: [U2: (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U')]

LU, LF, BU, RU: [U L': ((M' U)3 M' U')2]

FR and DB: [E2' L M2': (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2)]
DF and FL: [M2' L': (L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2)]
UL: (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
BR: [E2' L': (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
DL: [L2': (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
BL and DR: [D' M2' L: (U' L U2 L' U2 r U' r' U' L U r U L2' x' U2)]

http://tinyurl.com/algCOURheadx2U

Idgaf about movecount xD

Next: R' B' U' B' R' L U' L U B U R U R' L U' R' L' U' B' U' R' U R' L


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2012)

> R' B' U' B' R' L U' L U B U R U R' L U' R' L' U' B' U' R' U R' L



Memo: 39.59
Solving: 46.12
Result: DNF  (Forgot to orient the 2 edges at the end)

Method: CO, CP, EP

x2

Corners
Orient UFR, UBR, DFR, DBR:
D2 L2 U (R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R) U' L2 D2 (26)
Orient the other 3: 
z U2 (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) U' z' (21)

UFL -> UFR -> DFR:
D2 B2 x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x B2 D2 (13)
UFL -> DFL -> DBR:
y' (R' F R F') *3 D2 (R' F R F') *3 D2 y (26)

Edges
UF - RD - RU: S' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) S (13)
UF - FR - DB: R y R2 (R U' R U R U R U' R' U') y' R' (13)
UF - DF - LD: S D R2 (R U' R U R U R U' R' U') D' S' (15)
UF - LB - BR: R' B' y' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L y R (15)

Parity: D2 F2 (left-T-perm) F2 D2 (18)
M U M' U2 M U M' (7)

Total: 167 / 46.12 = 3.62 stps
Btw, what's with the scramble? No double turns, no D moves...

Next: R2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F R U2 R U' R2 U F D2


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 23, 2012)

qqTimer was set on Skewb still.
Oops.



Pedro said:


> Next: R2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F R U2 R U' R2 U F D2



Untimed.
Method: POOP with supershortcuts
I'd never actually do this.
Buffers: UBL, UR

Memo:


Spoiler



CO: cham, (x2 U')cham, (F U2)head
EO: (R U2 B2)4
EP: CAHA EJE LBL GFKG
CP: 835624



Exec:
CO
(L' U' L U' L' U2 L)(R U R' U R U2 R')
[x2 U': (L' U' L U' L' U2 L)(R U R' U R U2 R')]
[F U2: (R U2 R' U' R U' R')(L' U2 L U L' U L)]

CP
[D R2': (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
[U2: (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U')]
[D F2: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
[R2': (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')]
[U: (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L')]
(F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')

EO
[R U2 B2: ((M' U)3 M' U')2]

EP
[y': [U2, M'] [D: [U2, M']]]
[E2' L: (U' L U2 L' U2 r U' r' U' L U r U L2 x' U2)]
[L2' E L S: (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')]
[U R2 U': [U2, M']]

48 + 102 + 22 + 60 = 232 STM

Next: B U R B2 L U' F D F B L2 D R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 23, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> B U R B2 L U' F D F B L2 D R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U



Methods: edges: TuRBo, corners: subset of BH with fixed second position (FDR).
Buffers: UBL, UF.

UBL - FDR - RUB: x [D, L U2 L'] x'
UBL - RDF - UFL: (R' D') [U, L' D2 L] (D R)
UBL - RFU - LFD: (R2 D') [R U2 R', D2] (D R2)
UBL - UFL, UB - UL: F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F'
twist corners: D L (U R U' R' U R U' R') L (R U R' U' R U R' U') L2 D'

UF - UL - UR: L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2
UF - LB - FR: (L R) U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U (L' R')
UF - UB - DF: U2 M' U2 M (yeah, this is not a part of TuRBo, but it's pretty easy)
UF - LD - BU: (L2 y') U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U' (y L2)
UF - BR - DB: (R' D L2) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (L2 D' R)
UF - RD - BR: (U' y2 z) U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U (z' y2 U)
twist FL: (L2 B') M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 (B L2)

Next: R' B2 L2 R' F D' B F' D U2 R D2 F L D R D B2 D2 L' D' U' B L R'


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2012)

> Next: R' B2 L2 R' F D' B F' D U2 R D2 F L D R D B2 D2 L' D' U' B L R'


Now I'll do multi-bld style, which is not orienting corners.

Corners
UBL - UFL - RDB: L' D L, U, L' D' L, U' (8)
UBL - DFL - UFR: D (R' F R F')*3 U2 (R' F R F')*3 U2 D' (28)
UBL - DFR - BLD: R2 (U2, R' D2 R, U', R' D2 R, U') R2 (11)

Edges
UF - LB - UL: U' L (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) L' U (15)
UF - RF - DR: D' x U' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) U x' D (15)
UF - FD - FL: U' Lw' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') Lw U (15)
UF - DL - BU: L2 B' R' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') R B L2 (17)

Parity:
F (U' R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L) F' (17)
M U M' U2 M U M' (7)

Fix orientations:
y (L' U' L U' L' U2 L, R U R' U R U2 R') y' (14)
B M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 B' (14)

Total: 161 STM

Next: D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D U' B D U2 R' F2 D2 R D' B2 L2


----------



## mariano.aquino (Feb 28, 2012)

Scramble: D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D U' B D U2 R' F2 D2 R D' B2 L2

buffers: ULB/UB
method: 3-cycles
memo: images

Edges
BL-UL: L2 U L U L U'L'U'L'U'L
DB-UF: M U2 M' U2
UR-FR: R'U'R'U'R'U R U R U
RB-DF: M2 R B'R'B M2 B'R B R'
DR-LF: D'B L2 B'M2 B L2 B'M2 D
DL-UL: D M2 D'L2 D M2 D'L2

Corners
DFR-URF: (R2 D'R2 D R2 U2)x2
UBR-LFD: y' U L'D2 L U'L D2 L y
LDB-DRB: z' R'U R'D2 R U'R'D2 R2 z
UFL: L U2 L'U'L U2 R'U L'U'R

execution: 30.04
moves: 93 (htm)
tps: 3.1

next scramble:
D' L2 D U' B D U2 R' F2 D2 R D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D U'


PS: does anyone else use UB as his buffer?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 3, 2012)

Scramble: D' L2 D U' B D U2 R' F2 D2 R D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D U'
Orient: x2

Corners:
F' [U', L D2 L'] F
y [U', R D2 R'] y'
y' [U', R' D R] y
F [U', L D2 L'] F'
R' (x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x') R

Edges:
U2 L2 U M2 U' L2 U M2 U
M2 B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B
(U2 M' U2 M')*2
U M2 U' L' U M2 U' L
R' B M2 B' R B M2 B'
B' ((U' M')*3 U' M (U' M')*3 U' M) B

Would probably do most of this in a solve, might not have seen some of the corner comms quickly though - would've just OP'd them.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 7, 2012)

Random scramble from cTimer:

U D R2 F2 B2 L2 U' F' D' L' B' D2 B2 L F' L2 F L' D2 U F B2 U B U2

Method: TuRBo to freestyle

Memo:

edges - (HeN RImuje Drske) (FU~~) (ZoKi) (PLl)
corners - OSOBa PC (visual UBL)

corners:

URB - LBD - BRD :: L D' F' (B' R' F' R B R' F R) F D L'
URB - LDF - DRF :: F R' D R (y2 A perm) R' D' R F'
L' y Tperm y' L
y' T perm 
flip UBR and UBL

edges:

R L2 U' (RUR'U'.. oll) U L2 R'
R' B' L (l U'.. oll mirror) L' B R
U M D2 M' U' M D2 M'
D R2 Uperm R2 D'
B M2 B' L' B M2 B' L
L' R2 Uperm R2 L
U' D2 L2 Tperm L2 D2 U

Comment:

Normal corners. Awful edges!! 4 cycles! with weird parity fix. 
Overall: disgusting scramble.
Glad I didn't timed it.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 24, 2012)

cTimer scramble (yellow top, blue front), M2/freestyle(comms)

U' B' F L' D2 F R' D2 F U' F' B2 D F2 L R' B R2 D R2 F' R U' D B'

*Memo edges:*
( UJTI NooB KisS ) ( PiSa ) (visual FL flip)

*Memo corners:*
UVSAB (sound)

*Corner solve:*

R2 (R' D' R D' R' D' R U' R' D R D' R' D R U) R2 - twisting corners that were flipped wrongly (18/18)

U - L' U2 L - D' - L' U2 L - D - U' (10/28)

D F2 ( y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' ) F2 D'

*Edge solve:*

R'URU' M2 UR'U'R (9/37)
UR'U' M2 URU' (7/44)
xULU' M2 UL'U'x' (7/51)
U R' U' l U' RU M2 U' R' U R' x U R U' (15/66)
xUL'U' M2 ULU' (7/73)
U'R2U M2 U'R2Ux' (7/80)
U'LU M2 UL'U' (7/87)
UR2U' M2 UR2U' (7/94)

parity fix: D'L2D M2 D'L2D (7/101)
Y perm: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (17/118)

Oh my God, huge movecount. O_O
Memo: xx sec, Solve yy sec. (will add after I try this solve tomorrow)


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 31, 2012)

*Scramble:* B' L2 B D2 B' F2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' F' L R2 U L' B U2 L F

*Memo corners:* first sentence (LI RE) second sentence (ZM)

*Memo edges:* the first four (visual) the other with audio loop (MOAY) (TJRC)

*Edge solve:*
DF-LD-UB x' U L U' M2 U L' U' M2 (8/8)
LF-LB U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' L U L' U' M2 U L U' L' (16/24)
FR-RU x U R U' M2 U R' U' x' U' R U M2 U' R' U (14/38)
LU-BD M U L' U' M U L U' M2 (9/47)
UF-BR x U2 M' U2 M' U R' U' M2 U R U' (12/59)
RD-LD x' U' R' U M2 U' R U2 L' U' M2 U L U' x (13/72)

*Corner solve:*
UBR-LBU-FDL D' U R U' L U R' U' L' D (10/82)
BDL-RFD F' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' F (10/92)
DBR-LFU y L' (U R U' R')x3 D2 (U R U' R')x3 D2 L (28/120)


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 16, 2012)

*eXample solve*

*Scramble*
L' B L' U2 D' L2 B D R2 U B2 D' R' F2 L B' F L2 D U F2 R D B D







*Edge memo:*
HOly EPic DataBase AZimut T JK

*Corner memo:*
END RQS (sound)

*Corner solve:*
R U B' D2 B U' B' D2 B R' (10/10)
L y' R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 y L' (10/20)
U2 y' R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 y U2 (14/34)

*Edge solve:*
R U' R' E R U R' E' (8/42)
D M' U2 M D2 M' U2 M D (9/51)
x' U' F' R' F M' F' R F M U x (10/61)
L (M U' M' U2 M U' M') L' (9/70) 
L U' L' U (U2 M U2 M') U' L U L' (12/82)
R' U' ( R U R' U' M' U R U' r') U R (13/95)

*** cube solved *** :tu

Everything can be seen on: alg.garron.us.​


----------



## A Leman (May 23, 2012)

Scramble:R B F2 L2 U' D F2 B L2 R B L' B2 U D2 L' F' L2 U2 R' L' U L2 D L'

Memorization 
EDGES	kf di th px mu qp (letter pair images)
[KFC] falls on a pile of [Dice]
[Thor] with a [Pickaxe]
[Mule] eating a pile of [Quarter Pounders]

Corners	ej it vm (audio loop)
(flip memorized visually)

Corners
y R2DR’U2RD’R’U2R’ y’ (9) TuRBO
L’xU’L2U’R2UL2U’R2U2Lx’ (20) TuRBo
Ux’(U’L’U R2 U’ L U R2) xU’ (30) Setup to 3OP

F’(R U2 R' U' R U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) F (46) Pure CO

Edges
U’LU M’ U’L’U M (8) 
U’L’(MUM’U2MUM’) LU (19) 
L2 (SR’FRS’R’F’R) L2 (29)
U’z’(RU’RURURU’R’U’R2) zU (42)
U2x’(RUR’U’M’URU’r’)xU2 (52)
L’U’RUM’U’R’Ul (59)

46+59=105 moves


Next: U F D L2 B L U' R L F B D R2 B2 U' L U' F R L2 U2 B' L D' L2


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 24, 2012)

*Scramble:*
U F D L2 B L U' R L F B D R2 B2 U' L U' F R L2 U2 B' L D' L2
(by A Leman)






*Edge memo:*
BIShK NLHA FJC
(sound-only because it's easy)

*Corner memo:*
IFCN OH
(sound)

*Corner solve:*
L' D L U' L' D' L U (8/8)
U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L (8/16)
U z y' R' D2 R U' R' D2 R U y z' U' (10/26)

*Edge solve:*
U R' U' R x' U' R U M2 U' R' U R' x U R U' (15/41)
F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2 (11/52)
U' L U M2 U' L' U (7/59)
x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x (7/66)

R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R (9/75)
x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x (7/82)
U' L' U M2 U' L U (7/89)
U R U' M2 U R' U' (7/96)
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U (7/103)

U' R' U M2 U' R U x (7/110)
U2 M' U2 M' (4/114)
U R' U' M2 U R U' (7/121)
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x (7/128)

*Parity fix:*
D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D (7/135)
R' F' U2 (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) U2 F R (17/152)

** cube solved **
(comment: huge movecount : P)

You can see the solve on alg.garron.

- - - - - - - - - - - - 

Next: B' L2 D' L2 F U2 D L' U' L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2​


----------



## A Leman (May 27, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Next: B' L2 D' L2 F U2 D L' U' L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2


Method:freestyle with UBR/UF buffers

Memo I have decided to try to stop using images for normal 3BLD
Edges: eww liquid silicon hive dip(ewlshvdp)
Corners: Find Jacks VP governers ID.(fjvpgid) 

Corners
BLB’ R BL’B’ R’ (8)
R2 BL2B’ R2 BL2B’ (16)
D’ [R2DR2D’R2U2]x2 D (30)
L’(RF’R B’ R’FR B) L (40)

Edges
MD’M’ U2 MDM’ U2 (8)
M’ ULU’ M UL’U’ (16)
D UL’U’ M’ ULU’ M D’ (26)
x’ URU’ M2 UR’U’ x M2 (34)
Ry’(rUR’U’MURU’R’)y (44)

Parity UR’F’RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’U’(13)

Total 40+44+13=97 Moves

I was in the zone for this solve, and by that I mean I’m blindsolving because I’m too tired to keep my eyes open.

Next: U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U' L2 F' U D B' L' D' F D' F U' D R2 L2 U' L2 U


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Next: U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U' L2 F' U D B' L' D' F D' F U' D R2 L2 U' L2 U


 
Scramble WG solve YO. *101 moves w/ parity.*

Corners-33 moves
EJ-L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L'
UQ-y R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U y'
MH-x' U' R U L U' R' U L' x
WD(swap 2 corners in back)-L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D'

Edges-68 moves
AC-y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' y'
WD-x U R' U' M' U R U' M x'
GV-U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R
SQ-x U' L' U' M' U L U' M U2 x'
MO-z M' U' R U M U' R' U z'
JL-z U R U' M U R' U' M' z'
Parity-L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

Next-D2 R' L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 30, 2012)

*Scramble:*
D2 R' L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 L B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2
(scrambled on WG, solved on BY)

*Edges memo:*
CSK Sh JeBi TU FON

*Corners memo:*
BOO (visual FRU)

*Corner solve:*
R2 y U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' y' R2 (10/10)

*Edge solve:*
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U (7/17)
U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U (7/24)
U L' U' M2 U L U' x (7/31)
U' L U M2 U' L' U (7/38)
U R' U' M2 U R U' (7/45)
U R' U' R x' U' R U M2 U' R' U R' x U R U' (15/60)
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U x (7/67)
U2 M' U2 M' (4/71)
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R (8/79)
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U (7/86)
U2 M' U2 M' (4/90)
x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' (7/97)
U L U' M2 U L' U' x (7/104)

*Parity:*
D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D (7/111)
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2 (17/128)

R' D R D' R' D R U2
R' D' R D R' D' R U2 (16/144)



52.83 [13.36] xD

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Next: L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' B' L2 F2 R U2 B D U2 ​


----------



## A Leman (Jun 2, 2012)

Next: L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' B' L2 F2 R U2 B D U2

Memo
Edges: od wu gq fm tk
corners: xd pu kd

Execution
Corners:
Lx’(R2U2RDR’U2RD’R)L’ (11) 
UL2U’ R2 UL2U’ R2 x (19)
R’F’R B’ R’FR B (27)

Edges:
R (MUM’ U2 MUM’) R’ (9)
U’ (D MU’M’ D’ MUM’) U (19)
x (U’R’U M U’RU M’) x’ (27)
U’R’U M U’RU M’ (35)
y’ L’U M’U2 M U L y (42)

Parity
L’U’ (R’U2RU2R’FRUR’U’R’F’R2) L (16)

27+42+16=85 moves

That was a really nice scramble despite the parity. These were all some of my fastest algs and I didn’t even need to break a cycle or flip pieces.

Next: L2 D' F B' L' B' F2 U' F2 L' B2 D' U2 F2 R L2 U' D2 B' U' R2 F' U2 L D'


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Next: L2 D' F B' L' B' F2 U' F2 L' B2 D' U2 F2 R L2 U' D2 B' U' R2 F' U2 L D'


Orient: x' y

UBL>RBU>RFU: [U' L' U, R]
UBL>DBL>LFU: y' x R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' x' y
UBL>RFD>RBD: x [U L2 U', R] x'
UBL>DFL>UBR: x' [U' R' U, L2] x

UF>LF>LD: y' [U M' U', R] y
UF>RU>UB: U (M U' M' U2 M U' M') U'
UF>BR>DB: [M2, U' R' U]
UF>FD>FR: [U' R U, M']
UF>RD>FR: D' [U' R U, M'] D
UF>UL>LB: Dw' (R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U) Dw
UF>UL: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U 

Next: D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' D' F L2 B2 R2 D' F'


----------



## Egide (Jun 16, 2012)

Scramble: D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' D' F L2 B2 R2 D' F'

Orient: x2 y' 

URB-DBR-LDF: y' z R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R z' y 
URB-FUL-FRU: U L U' R' U L' U' R
URB-DRF-BLU: D' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 D
URB-BDL-RUF: y' R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R y 

UF-BL-DL: z R' U' R' U' R U R U R U' z' 
UF-DR-LF: y' x U M' U' R' U M U' R x' y 
UF-UL-FD: x U L U' M U L' U' M' x'
UF-BD-BU: y R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U y' 
UF-UR-RF: z R U M' U' R U M U' R2 z'
UF-RB-RU: x' U' M2 U R U' M2 U l' 


Next: U B2 D2 L F2 L2 R F' D U' B U F D2 B2 F D L' D U R U' F L D L' F R' D R


----------



## webyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Tissycuber said:


> Next: U B2 D2 L F2 L2 R F' D U' B U F D2 B2 F D L' D U R U' F L D L' F R' D R


CORNER :
ULB -> FUR -> UFL = ULB FUR DFR (UFL): L2 D2 B2 x [U' L U, R] x' B2 D2 L2
ULB -> LBD -> FDL = ULB LDB DFR (FDL) : F2 R’ y [U' L2 U, R'] y' R F2
ULB -> DRB -> DFR = ULB DRB DFR (DFR) : x [D2, R U R'] x'
ULB -> FUR -> DFR = ULB FUR DFR (DFR) : x [U' L U, R] x' 

EDGE :
UF -> DL -> UL = UF DL UL (UL) = U2 L' U' L U L U L U' L' U
UF -> FR -> BR = UF FR UL (BR) = B2 L - U R' U' R' U' R U R U R U2 - L’ B2
UF -> UR -> BU = UF UR UL (BU) = B L - R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 - L’ B’
UF -> FL -> LB = UF FL UL (LB) =U B’ U’ - U L U L U L U' L' U' L' U2 - U B U’
UF -> LF -> BU = UF LF UL (LU) = f’ F2 L2 F’ - y' U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U R U y - F L2 F2 f

O-corner = U R' D' R D R' D' R U R' D R D' R' D R U2
MY METHOD = 3EF


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 6, 2013)

*BLD Example Solve Game*

EDIT: search function failed me 

Scramble:
D' U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 U R B D2 L U' B'

Corner memo: OPMHGFB = the Old Pochmann method is MeH because it's GooFy and Bad (how fitting!)
Edge memo: FMPWHNEAIXVC = FaMePoW HaNEA IXViCe (solves to UL and UB swapped for parity)

Edges (47):
[U2 ; [L' , U' M' U]] (9)
[z' x' ; [U' M2 U , R2]] (8)
[x' ; U' M U2 M' U'] (5)
[x' ; [U L' U' , M2]] (8)
[x ; [M' , U' L' U]] (8)
[U R2 ; U' M' U2 M U'] (9)

Corners (25):
[x ; [R , U L2 U']] (8)
[x' ; [L' D2 L , U]] (8)
[x U2 ; [R' , U L2 U']] (9)

Parity (11): R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

Movecount: 83
Timed Execution: 22.36 = 3.71 TPS


Next Scramble: F2 R' U' L2 D' F R' L U2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 F'


----------



## Riley (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread will help me lot! Thanks Noah.



Noahaha said:


> Next Scramble: F2 R' U' L2 D' F R' L U2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 F'



Corner Memo: DM PI JI “dam” “pi” “ji”, twisted corners: QV BH AL
Edge Memo: LeSs YoU’D FEed JaM BOys, flipped edges: AK-47, TyPe

Corner Execution:
UBL – UBR – RBD: (L’ D L) U’ (L’ D’ L) U (8/8)
UBL – RBU – FRD: D (R) D L’ D’ (R’) D L D2 (9/17)
UBL – FDL – FDR: x (U’) R’ D2 R (U) R’ D2 R x’ (8/25)
UBL – BDL: D2 R (F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’) R’ (only R’ to cancel into UBL – DBL – UFL) (20/45)
UBL – DBL – UFL: x’ (D2) L’ U’ L (D2) L’ U L x D2 (8/53)
UBL – LFU – UFR: y’ x L2 (D2) L’ U2 L (D2) L’ U2 L’ x’ y (9/62)
UBL – FRU: U L U2 R U’ R’ U2 R L U’ R’ (cancelled J perm) (11/73)

Edges Execution:
DF – FR – BU: U2 x R U R’ U’ M’ U R U’ r’ x’ U2 (11/11)
DF – DB – UR: U’ M U2 M U2 M2 U (7/18)
DF – LB – LD: x’ U’ M2 U (L) U’ M2 U (L’) x (8/26)
DF – FL – RD: L’ U (M2) x’ U’ R’ U (M2) U’ R U x U’ L (12/38)
DF – UL – RU: x z’ (M) U’ L’ U (M’) U’ L U z x’ (8/46)
Flipped edges UF and BR: (B) (M’ U)*3 M’ U2 (M’ U)*3 M’ (B’) (17/64)

173 moves total.

Next scramble: L2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 D U F2 R2 B' R B2 D R2 B2 U' B' U' F2


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 6, 2013)

Corner Memo: VTFXCN + FDL weird twist = the VeT of FoXes CaN be WEIRD
Edge Memo: IOFJRTSADMGJ = IOFudJe RaTSA DooMGaJ

Edges (49): 
[M' , U' R2 U] (8)
[z' ; [M' , U' R U]] (8)
[x' M' ; U M' U2 M U] (7)
[U ; [D R2 D' , M']] (10)
[y ; [U' R2 U , M]] (8)
L' z' [M' , U' R U] D z (8)

Corners (47):
z
[L' U2 L , D] (8)
[R' ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (13)
z'
[F ; [R2 , U' L' U]] (10)
x
[U' R U R' U' R U , L2] (16)

Total: 96


Next: U' F2 B D' F R2 U2 R B2 U' B2 R' U2 D2 B2 R L2 B2 L' D2 R'


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 6, 2013)

English isn't my native, so you won't understand my memo 
Edges: ЛеТо ИнГа ЕУла АнЖи СаПёр and BL flip visually.
Corners: Visual.
Solve: Edges(97  I'm a nub):
z'
U' L U M2 U' L' U(7)
F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2(11)
x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' x(7)
M U2 M U2(4)
F2 M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 F2 M2(15)
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x(7)
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'(9)
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U(7)
U L U' M2 U L' U' x(7)
U R U' M2 U R' U'(7)
U R' U' M2 U R U' x' R' U' R U M2 U' R' U R x(16)

Corners(38):
[F' D ; [R U2 R', D']](10)
[D2 F' x ; [R' D2 R, U']](11)
[R' x ; [R' D2 R, U]](9)(lol, only during reconstruct noticed standart A-perm )
[x [R' D2 R, U]](8)
Total:135
Need to upgrade my edges.
Next: L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 R F' D B L B' D B F' U


----------



## porkynator (Jan 6, 2013)

Edges (UR buffer): JOBEN PUA DT MZR
Corners (UBL buffer): AP MN EDI

Corners (30):
[ U' : [ L2, U' R' U ] ] (9)
[ L U' L' : [ D2, L' U L ] ] (13)
[ U', L' D2 L ] (8)

Edges (53):
[ y' : [ M, U' R U ] ] (8)
[ x : [ M, U' R' U ] ] (8)
[ x z' : [ M', U2 ] ] (4)
[ x' : [ R, U' M2 U ] ] (8)
L R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R L' (13)
[ F' : [ M2, R U' R' U ] ] (12)

Parity (15):
M B' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L B M'

98 STM

Next scramble: R D' F U' L B D B' D' B' R2 B' R2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 F'


----------



## A Leman (Jan 6, 2013)

porkynator said:


> Next scramble: R D' F U' L B D B' D' B' R2 B' R2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 F'


Memo:
Edges(UF Buffer) WSIRGNVPGLDK
(Audio) WaS IhR GuN VaP GoL DucK
Corners: TGLNYFQD
Tapping

Execution:
Corners
y' [R'D'R,U2] y (8)
LU2L D2 L'U2L D2L2 (17)
[R,U'LU] (25)
[R'D'R,U] (33)
Edges
y [M'U'M,D2] Y' (8)
U2M2 U'L'U M2 U'LU' (17)
y R2U'RURURU'R'U'R y' (28)
[U'RU,M2] (36)
L (RU'RURURU'R'U'R2) L' (49)
x' [L', UM2U'] x (57)
M'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU2 (69)

Total 102 STM

Next:B F2 D2 F R D2 B D2 R L' F2 B2 U F L2 F' B L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B U' D


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 17, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Next:B F2 D2 F R D2 B D2 R L' F2 B2 U F L2 F' B L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B U' D



Memo:
Corners: GKNKOFW (twist DBL normal) = the GunK in the NooK is OFten Wet NORMALLY
Edges: CTJSEVQFMGHX = CuTJeSs EveQuiFf MaGHaX (solves UB and UL swapped)

Edges (50):
[x y' M' ; U' M' U2 M U'] (7)
[M' , D R' D'] (8)
[U' x ; [M' , U R U']] (10)
[U' , [U' M' U , L']] (9)
[x' z' ; [U' R' U , M2]] (8)
[x y' ; [R , U' M2 U]] (8)

Corners (25):
[D , R U2 R'] (8)
[x ; [L U2 L' , D]] (8)
[x z R2 ; [D , R U2 R']] (9)

Parity (19):
R2
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R2

Twisted corners (14):
x'
R U R' U R U2 R'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L

Total: 108


----------



## ottozing (Feb 7, 2013)

No next scramble, so I'll use this.

U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D' F' U2 R' (Scrambled in my orientation)

Edge memo - ENRTBUWAXHVJ = ENtrails from a RaT, a BUnny, and a WhAle were found in a helicopter (For me, XH is helicopter) by VirJil.
Corner memo - EDFLGCJKOW = EDFLa GaCJ KOW

Corner execution:
U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U'
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
R' U R U2' L' R' U R U' L U2
D R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D
R2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R2'

Edge execution:
M' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x'
Dw2' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L Dw2
L x' R2 U' R' U Lw' F' U' F R U R' U' L'
L' x' R2 U' R' U Lw' F' U' F R U R' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
D' L2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D
D L2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
D2' L2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2'
Dw2' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' Dw2
L2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2
Dw' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L Dw

Next - D' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F L F2 U B2 L' F' U' R2 D

PS, anyone have a better way to memorize the edges? The words I chose were both hard to remember and rather evil :3


----------



## JasonK (Feb 7, 2013)

ottozing said:


> PS, anyone have a better way to memorize the edges? The words I chose were both hard to remember and rather evil :3


Personally I don't see anything wrong with it. You'll get better at associating words with letters with practice, and the evilness is a good thing, it makes the image more memorable 



ottozing said:


> Next - D' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F L F2 U B2 L' F' U' R2 D


Edge memo: GI EA VC AF YT JK + flip DF+BL - The GIrl's EAr is eaten by a vulture (VC), man with an AFro goes on a YachT with the JoKer (memo edge flip visually)
Corner memo: IV WoT ZH

Corners:
R' D R' U R D' R' U' R2
F' y2 [R2 U R2 U' R2, D2]y2 F
R y [L D L', U2] y' R'

Edges:
U x [L U' L' U, M'] x' U'
F [E, R U R'] F'
U2 R2 U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U'
[M2, U R U']
x' U2 M2 U L U' M2 U L' U x
x' U M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 x
B' (U' M')3 U' M (U' M') U' M B


----------



## ottozing (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Jason  I guess it just comes down to practicing memo.

Again, no next scramble  So I'll use this
B U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B' R D2 B' L B2

Edge memo: MKNQWJFVPGEK = MiKe from North Queensland ate wedges (For me, WJ = Wedges) FlaVoured with PiGs... EeeK! 

Corner memo: BRMHJK + Visual memo for twisting FDL = BRMaH JiK, Visualise F pure chameleon F'

Corners:
U2 J perm U2
D2 Pochmann Y perm D2
R' Y perm R
U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'
Pochmann Y perm
R Pochmann Y perm R'
F Right sune, left sune, F'

Edges:
M J perm M'
D2 L2 T perm + 2 flip L2 D2
Dw2 L' T perm L Dw2
T perm + 2 flip
M2 J perm M2
Dw' L' T perm L Dw
L' T perm L
Dw L T perm L' Dw'
L T perm L'
M' J perm M
M' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x'
D2 L2 T perm + 2 flip L2 D2

Next - R' F2 L2 U R' B' L' F B' R' F2 U L2 U L2 U D2 R2 D2 L2 U'


----------



## Username (Feb 7, 2013)

R' F2 L2 U R' B' L' F B' R' F2 U L2 U L2 U D2 R2 D2 L2 U'

Corners: T-I-D-U-W-O-G-R = TIDal waves Underestimate White, Orange, Green and Red
Edges: QA-BP-VJ-CM-SF-HF = Audio

Method: OP/M2

Edges: 

B L' B' M2 B L B' M2
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
U' L U M2 U' L' U
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
R' B' R B M2 B' R' B R
U2 M' U2 M'
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2
B L B' M2 B L' B
U R U' M2 U R' U'
U' L' U M2 U' L U
U R U' M2 U R' U'

Corners: 
D2 F' (Y-Perm) F D2
F' U2 (Jb-Perm)U2 F
U2 (Jb-Perm) U2
F2 (Y-Perm) F2
R2 (Y-Perm) R2
R' (Y-Perm) R
R (Y-Perm) R'
F (Y-Perm) F'

NExt: U D2 B2 D F' U F' L B U' B2 R2 D2 U L B' L' B2 D B' L' B2 D2 B' F2


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 7, 2013)

Username said:


> R' F2 L2 U R' B' L' F B' R' F2 U L2 U L2 U D2 R2 D2 L2 U'


Edge memo: (XF LZ) (IA GE) (NV WY) = Phantom shooting laser, diamonds and gems, nerf gun shooting someone shooting "why!"
Corner memo: CK AE TX NI = "cake ay tex nye"

Orient = x' y 

Corner execution: 
y U (R' D2 R) U' (R' D2 R) y' 
F [(R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) U2] F'
y U R2 U L' U' R2 U L U2 y'
x R2 (U' L U) R2 (U' L' U) x' = 35 moves

Edges:
L2 U' (R' U' R U M U' R' U Rw) U L2
y R (U M' U2 M U) R' y'
Dw' U' R U R U R U' R' U' R' Dw
M (U L' U') M' (U L U')
M2 (U' R U) M2 (U' R' U)
D2 M D2 M' = 52 moves

Total = 87 STM

Next: R2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U L' R' D2 B' L B2 U' R2 F2 D2


----------



## Riley (Feb 8, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Next: R2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U L' R' D2 B' L B2 U' R2 F2 D2



I scrambled in solving orientation.

Memo:
Edges: GooD JaRs EQual XA's ("Shay's") CaT C
Corners: BE IA V, twisted corner: DerP

Execution:
Corners:
x' [L' U' L, D] x // 8/8
[U2, L' D2 L] // 8/16
D2 y x' [D2, R U R'] x y' D2 // 10/26
x' [U', R' D R] x // 8/34
_
I set up UBL and UFL to be swapped for parity._

Edges:
y' [M', U R2 U'] y // 8/8
(L') U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' L' // 9/17
x [M', U L' U'] x' // 8/25
y' [U M2 U', R2] y // 8/33
[M2, U R' U'] // // 8/41
M2 // 1/42

Parity
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U' // 7/7
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // 14/21

97 moves. 

Next: R2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 L' B2 R' U2 F' L' D U F' D2 U' R D' F' R2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2013)

Scrambled in my orientation.

Edge memo: RKVFQUHAWLB flip UF edge= RaKing a Venus Flytrap for QUeen HArry of WaLes Bro (visual memo edge flip for UF edge)

Corner memo: VEGCWFT twist UBL corner clockwise = VE Gac WaFT (visual memo clockwise corner twist for UBL corner)

Corners:
D F' (Pochmann Y perm) F D'
U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U'
D R (Pochmann Y perm) R' D'
Y perm
D2 F' (Pochmann Y perm) F D2
D (Pochmann Y perm) D'
F (Y perm) F'
y' (Right sune) (Left sune) y
Parity R perm

Edges:
L (T perm + 2 flip) L'
D2 L2 (T perm + 2 flip) L2 D2
L2 (T perm) L2
L' (T perm) L
T perm + 2 flip
D' L2 (T perm) L2 D
U2 R U2 (T perm) U2 R' U2
L perm
D L2 (T perm) L2 D'
U2 R' U2 (T perm + 2 flip) U2 R U2
T perm
R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 Rw U R U' Rw'

Next - R2 L B D L2 B R2 B' F' L2 U D' F U' B L D2 L' D L F2 U2 D B R2


----------



## JasonK (Feb 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R2 L B D L2 B R2 B' F' L2 U D' F U' B L D2 L' D L F2 U2 D B R2



Edges: JS AT VF EP G, flip UL+DF, = JeSus rides an AT-AT, a Venus Flytrap eats the EmPeror, G
Corners: FuR BoH J, twist ULB+UFL acw

x' (R U R' U')2 L2 (U R U' R')2 L2 x
y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y
[L' D2 L, U']

B' M U2 M U2 M2 B
x' [M2, U L U'] x
R2 U' M2 U R' U' M2 U R'
x F [E, R U R'] F' x'
U' L' U M2 U' L U
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R'
U (U' M')3 U' M (U' M')3 U' M U'


----------



## Applecow (Feb 8, 2013)

(M U2 M U2 M2)= M' u2 M' u2


----------



## JasonK (Feb 8, 2013)

Applecow said:


> (M U2 M U2 M2)= M' u2 M' u2



I kinda know those, but I haven't started using the Uw algs in my solves quite yet. Thanks though


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

No scramble given, so I generated my own


L D U F L' B2 L2 U2 D2 R' D2 B2 F' U' R2 U' D2 R2 U D2 L R2 F' R D2

Scramble in solving orientation

Method: OP/M2
Corner Memo: CDMLHBRNW: the CDs MiLey Had BuRNed Walls
Edge Memo: QH-BN-SL-PA-CM-PV-K (audio)

Edges: 

B L' B' M2 B L B'
U' L' U M2 U' L U
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
U R' U' M2 U R U'
B L B' M2 B L' B'
B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B
[U' L U, M2]
U2 M' U2 M'
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2
U' L U M2 U' L' U
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
B' R' B M2 B' R B

Parity fix: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D

Corners: 

(Y-Perm)
U2 (Jb-Perm) U2
D2 R (Y-Perm) R' D2
F' (Y-Perm) F
F' R (Y-Perm) R' F
(Ja-Perm)
F (Y-Perm) F'
R' (Ja-Perm) R' (Y-Perm) R2


Next Scramble: R L D' F U' B L R D2 U2 F' U2 L' U' B' F U' L F R' B' F2 L F L'


----------



## Ollie (Feb 8, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I kinda know those, but I haven't started using the Uw algs in my solves quite yet. Thanks though



aronpm's list includes all of those types of algs (ohh I love 'em.)


----------



## A Leman (Apr 28, 2013)

Username said:


> Next Scramble: R L D' F U' B L R D2 U2 F' U2 L' U' B' F U' L F R' B' F2 L F L'



Time:48.47sec
Memo:
[wb nl] WoBbaffet with a NaiL gun 
[do ge] wackyland DOdo’s head is crushed by GEodude 
[qt e] a QuilT with an E on it
WaG FooT LuFf nUq
corners: 
[U2,RD’R’]
[y’:U’L’U,R2]
r’U2L’D2LU2L’D2rL
[U’:R’UR,D]
Edges: 
[y:M’U’M,D’]
[z:M,URU’]
R MUM’ U2 MUM’ R’
URU’RURURU’R’U’R2U’
[UL2U’,M’]
Parity:
U2R2U’ (T-Perm) UR2U2

38+46+20=104 moves

Next: U' F' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L D L R2 F R B' D' U L2 U F' B L2 D' U R U'


----------



## randomtypos (Apr 30, 2013)

Ollie said:


> aronpm's list includes all of those types of algs (ohh I love 'em.)



Just looked at those algs. Ommmmmmmmmmmggggg they look so pretty.


----------



## Username (May 14, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Next: U' F' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L D L R2 F R B' D' U L2 U F' B L2 D' U R U'



Scramble in solving orientation

Corner memo: a BooT is IN DiS, Good Job
Edge Memo: MRAS DOBN LTIV EV (Sounds)

Edges:
M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
B L2 B' M2 B L2 B'
M2 
B L B' M2 B L' B'
U [M2, B' R B] U'
[U' M2 U, R']
B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B
u' L' u M2 u' L u
B' R B M2 B' R' B 
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
Ja-perm
D' L (Ja-perm) L' D
F' U2 (Jb-perm) U2 F
R' (Ja-perm) R
U2 (Jb-perm) U2
F U2 (Jb-Perm) U2 F'
F' (Y-perm) F
R2 F' (y-perm) F R2

Next: F' U2 D' B D B F' L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 R' L2 B R' L2 U' F' L R D' R' L


----------



## Martial (May 18, 2013)

[...]
U [M2, B' R B] U'
[U' M2 U, R']
B' *R2* B M2 B' *R2* B
u' L' u M2 u' L u
B' R B M2 B' R' B
[...]


----------



## Username (May 18, 2013)

Martial said:


> [...]
> U [M2, B' R B] U'
> [U' M2 U, R']
> B' *R2* B M2 B' *R2* B
> ...



Thanks! I'll fix it


----------



## adimare (Apr 6, 2015)

Scramble: D' R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' D R' D' R B' D2 U2 R' D'

Conjugate, insertion, interchange

Corners
VN: y R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U y'
WH: R2 L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 R2
Last corner is solved on its own using OP to solve parity

Edges
DB: U M' U2 M U (UB piece is placed on UL)
IA: D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' (UL piece is placed on UB)
VR: D R E2 R' D' R E2 R'
NP: R' U M' U' R2 U M U' R' Undo exchange (R2) + undo setup (R) in the end become R'
FS: x F L F' M F L' F' M' x'
GT: x R L' U L E' L' U' L E R' x'

Last Corner
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F (Solves last corner, swaps UB and UL)

alg.cubing.net

Next: B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R U L2 B' F2 L2 F D F' R' D2

Wouldn't it make sense to move this to the example solves forum? Also, bump


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R U L2 B' F2 L2 F D F' R' D2
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense to move this to the example solves forum? Also, bump



It would actually! Plus you can write commutator notation like this, rather than label everything. 

[z': [R' D R, U']]
[x': [U', R' D R]]
[D', R' U2 R]
[z: [R' D' R D R' D' R, U']
[z': [U R U', M]]
[x' U: [U M U', L2]]
[y' U': [U' M U, R2]]
[M' U M, D]
R u' M' u2 M' u' R' // those rotations, geez.

Next: F B' R L' B D' R' B' F2 D2 B' D2 L' U2 R2 F L2 U2 F B U D R' F U


----------



## suushiemaniac (Apr 6, 2015)

Scramble:
F B' R L' B D' R' B' F2 D2 B' D2 L' U2 R2 F L2 U2 F B U D R' F U // scramble in solving orientation

Edges:
[M' U M , D]
[U : [R2 , U M' U']]
[Uw ; [M2 , U R' U']]
[z' ; [U' R U , M']]
[M : [U R' U' , M]]
[U' ; [F R' F' , M']] // don't like this + mirror

Corners:
[x ; [D2 , R U' R']]
[x R' : [R' D2 R , U2]] // I'd very probably keep the x rotation from the previous comm
y R U2' R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L // classical antisune-flip

Next scramble:
B2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B D' R' U' R2 U' L B' D' R' D2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 6, 2015)

F B' R L' B D' R' B' F2 D2 B' D2 L' U2 R2 F L2 U2 F B U D R' F U

[M' U M, D]
[R2': (M' U M U)2]
[M', F' L F]
[z' U2: [M, U R U']]
[z' U2: [M', U' R U]]
[U' r': [M, U R U']]

[z R': [U', R' D2 R]]
[l': [R' D2 R, U2]]
(U' R') (L' U2 L U L' U L) (R U2' R' U' R)

Was hoping for something more interesting. I don't actually use the last alg (cyclic shift of 2 sunes) but I should. I probably wouldn't spot the cancellation in 4th/5th edge cycles.

Necks: B' L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 R U2 B' R' U' B D L' R2 F'


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> Scramble:
> F B' R L' B D' R' B' F2 D2 B' D2 L' U2 R2 F L2 U2 F B U D R' F U // scramble in solving orientation
> 
> *Edges: [U' ; [F R' F' , M']] // don't like this + mirror*
> ...



Awesome corners solution, here are some possible cycles for the edge case that I use: r' u' M u2 M u' r, M U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U' M', or just L' B' set up to 4-mover is decent.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 6, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> [U' ; [F R' F' , M']] // don't like this + mirror



Oops, ninja'd on the scramble. Btw, I would execute this as U' (F R' F' r) (R' F R F' R) (r' U), flows decently for me.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Apr 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Awesome corners solution, here are some possible cycles for the edge case that I use: r' u' M u2 M u' r, M U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U' M', or just L' B' set up to 4-mover is decent.


Thank you 



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Oops, ninja'd on the scramble. Btw, I would execute this as U' (F R' F' r) (R' F R F' R) (r' U), flows decently for me.


I guess that's the initial BLDers' hype now that the thread has been bumped  At least the next person gets to choose a scramble. And thanks for the alg!


----------



## A Leman (Apr 7, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Necks: B' L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 R U2 B' R' U' B D L' R2 F'



Edge Memo(images):
[HL EO] Hilda stabbing a sword into the ground wearing Eowyn's helmet
[YJ BD] Yajirobe falling into a bed
[RM TE] Rambo planting a tree

Corner memo: ill mu yuck ass

Corners:
U2 R2DR'U2RD'R'U2R' U2
D' U'LU R2 U'L'U R2 D
LU R'D'R U R'DR U2L'

Edges:
LUl'U'LUMU'L'ULU'L'
RU MUM'U2MUM' U'R'
R2U'R'ERUR'E'R'
M2U'MU'M'U'MU'M
U'R'U'M2URU'M2U2
DM'U2MU2D'

Parity:L2U (T perm) U'L2

Next:U' B D R D' F' L B2 R D R' U2 L2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 R D2


----------



## Ollie (Apr 7, 2015)

A Leman said:


> Next:U' B D R D' F' L B2 R D R' U2 L2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 R D2



z R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 z'
[D', R' U2 R]
l' U2 R U2 l U2 l' U2 R' U2 L U2
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U']

[M' U' M U']*2
[y' x': [U M2 U', R']]
[U' x': [M, U R U']] // noticed during memo that breaking into this cycle gives me the letter quad "WARE"
[z: [M, U L' U']]
M U2 M U M' U2 M' U'
[u': [U' L U, M2]] // I sometimes do E' R u' M2 u R' u' M2 U for the whimsy.


Next: R' L2 D2 U B L2 D2 R2 D R' L' B D R2 L' B2 L' D2 F R' U2 B' F' L U2


----------



## adimare (Apr 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Next: R' L2 D2 U B L2 D2 R2 D R' L' B D R2 L' B2 L' D2 F R' U2 B' F' L U2



Edges:
[L' U: [M2, B L2 B']]
[R': [U M' U', R']]
[R', U' M2 U]
M' L R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' M L' // weird thing I do when I run into 2 outer edges on opposite faces, it's setup U-Perm setup', is that silly?
[U: [B' R2 B, M2]]
[U' R U, M']
[M U2]*4
M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2

Corners:
[y: [U', R D2 R']]
[x': [L2, U' R U]]
[R2: [U2, L' D' L]]
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

alg.cubing.net

Edges were a pain, pretty surprised I didn't DNF. Love commutator notation.
Next: B R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 U L D2 B F' D F2 L' B' L2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: B R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 U L D2 B F' D F2 L' B' L2



Kinda horrible, but some interesting stuff, including a parity thing I just generated for this which I'm going to learn (last alg).

[M', U L2' U']
[z' U2: [M', U' R U]]
[U': [F' R' F, M']]
[M': [U' R U, M2']]
U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2
[z': [R, U M2' U']]
[R2': U M' U' F' r U M U' r' F]

[z' R: [D2, R U2 R']]
[U: [R' D R, U]]
[F' r U, R2']
[L D' L', U']

[U' R2' U: R' f2 r U' r' f2 R2 U R' U' F' U F2]


----------



## adimare (Apr 10, 2015)

Scramble: R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 F' D' L R F U' L' R B'

// Edges
[U' R2 U, M']
[D2, F' E2 F]
[M2, B L' B']
[L': [L D' L', E']]
[U': [B L2 B', M2]]
[R' U: U2 M' U2 M]

// Corners
[R2: [F L2 F', R]]
[R U2 R', D']
[D: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
Click

Next: L2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U' F' R2 B' U2 R' U2 L2


----------



## leeo (Apr 10, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: L2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U' F' R2 B' U2 R' U2 L2



method: 3-cycles TurBO variation "Solid Diagonal"
solving orientation: scramble orientation: white up green front std colors
letter system: anticlockwise major: UFRBLD order "A" thru "W" and "Y"

generator: B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U F D' R F' U' R' B2 D B R' (18f*)
edge_#_corner cycles per my solving orientation and letter system: (ATJON_BYEGPq'r_Sv_#_AOLISq-u_Gj-y_Kn-w)

split into pairs off A_ edge buffer and memorize: TJ ON BY EG PQ(flip) S(flip)
similarly off _A corner buffer: OL IS(backtwist) G(backtwist) K(backtwist)
I prefer to solve the corners first.

to solve _OL corner, apply _OL 6 BO 2 YO:
code 6 move _OL to _BO (I think "setup _O"): x z
// twist the whole cube along the axis of 3-fold symmetry along ULB-DRF
// whole-cube turning ULB to BUL and DRF to RFD. Then _O becomes _B and _L
// becomes _O, BDL becomes ULF and RBU becomes BDL in two steps: _O moves
// with the whole cube to _T (BDL to LUF) and twists once anticlockwise with
// the buffer to _B (LUF to UFL); _L moves with the whole cube to _V (RBU to
// DLB) and twists once anticlockwise with the buffer to _O (DLB to BLD)
double-type move _BO to _YO (I think "setup _Y"): F2
solve _YO with the alg for _OY: x' U R' U' L' U R U' L x 
return _YO to _BO (I think "restore _O"): F2
return _BO to _OL (I think "restore _L"): x' y 
// whole-cube untwist along the same 3-fold axis applying a single spin-type move.

optimal generator of the result after this step:
U2 L2 F' U' L D R2 F' L' D B' D R2 D F2 D2 L2 (17f*)
(ATJON_BYEGP'r_S'v_#_AIS-u_G-y_K-w)
to solve _IS corner, apply _IS _IO _JO
move _IS to _IO (I think "setup _O"): D'
move _IO to _JO (I think "setup _J"): R'
solve _JO with the alg for _OJ: L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B 
return _JO to _IO (I think "restore _I"): R
return _IO to _IS (I think "restore _S"): D

optimal generator of the result after this step:
B2 U2 B L2 D B2 U B D L' F R2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 (17f*)
(ATJON_BYEGPq'r_Sv_#_Aq-p_Gj-y_Kn-w)
// here all the corners are in place, but three are back-twisted. To solve,
// I apply a solid-diagonal twist-untwist algorithm that affects _A and _G
// (UBL and DRF).
R' Fw2 L D' F2 D L' Fw2 R U' F2 U 

optimal generator of the result after this step:
F U2 R2 D U' R2 U' B' L' U2 R2 F L F2 R F' (16f*)
(ATJON_BYEGPq'r_Sv_#_Ap+q_Kn-w)
// to apply a second time, I setup move _K to _J (RDB to RFD)
( "setup _J") R
R' Fw2 L D' F2 D L' Fw2 R U' F2 U 
( "restore "_K") R'

// now the corners are solved
optimal generator of the result after this step:
U' B2 D L' R B' R2 B2 R F U L R' B' R' B2 F U' (18f*)
(ATJON_BYEGPq'r_Sv_#)
to solve TJ_ edge: apply TJ_ 2 JT 2 JR UR
( "setup R_" ) TJ_ 2 JT 2 JR: F2 L2
( "setup U_" ) JR_ UR: F
solve UR_ with alg for RU_: M2 F L2 F' M2 F L2 F' 
( "restore "T_" ) UR_ JR: F'
( "restore "J_" ) JR_ 2 JT 2 TJ: L2 F2

optimal generator of the result after this step:
U2 F' D L R' F' R F2 D' B R' B2 F2 L F' R (16f*)
(AON_BYEGPq'r_Sv_#)
to solve ON_ edge: ON_ 3 SR GR
( "setup R_") ON_ 3 SR: Dw // "3" is my code for a two-layer "w" type move
// 'w' and '3' look somewhat alike
( "setup G_") SR GR: D
solve GR_ with alg for RG_: D2 M' D L' D' M D L D 
( "restore "O_" ): GR_ SR: D'
( "restore "N_" ): SR_ 3 ON: Dw'

optimal generator of the result after this step:
F2 L2 F2 L' D2 U L D U' F' D L' F2 L2 (14f*)
(BYEGPq'r_Sv_#)
to solve BY_ edge: BY_ PY 2 PV % // % signifies that I set up the target first
( "setup P_" % ): BY_ PY: L' // % flags a reversed setup order
( "setup V_" ): PY_ 2 PV: D2
solve PV_ with the alg for VP_: L' D M2 D' L D M2 D' 
( "restore Y_" % ): PV_ 2 PY: D2
( "restore B_" ): PY_ BY: L

optimal generator of the result after this step:
B2 L' D U L' D' U B U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R2 (14f*)
(AEGPQm'b_Sv_#)
to solve EG_ edge: EG_ ES ER 2 GR
( "setup R_" ): EG_ ES ER: D' L
( "setup G_" ): ER_ 2 GR: F2
solve GR_ with the alg or RG_: D2 M' D L' D' M D L D 
( "restore E_" ): GR_ 2 ER_: F2
( "restore G_" ): ER_ ES EG: L' D

optimal generator of the result after this step:
U L' U' F L U2 L' U' F' L U L U (13f*)
(APQm'b_Sv_#)
to solve PQ_ edge: PQ_ VR UR
( "setup R_" ): PQ_ VR: L'
( "setup U_" ): VR_ UR: D
solve UR_ with the alg for RU_: M2 F L2 F' M2 F L2 F' 
( "restore P_" ): UR_ VR: D'
( "restore Q_" ): VR_ PQ: L

// now all of the cubies are in place, but two are flipped
optimal generator of the result after this step:
L' U' L' U L2 U2 L' R' F' L F R U2 (13f*)
(Am_Sv_#)
// here all the edges are in place, but two are flipped. To solve,
// I apply a solid-diagonal flip-flip algorithm that affects UB and FD:
( "setup F_" ): S_ F_: D
U' Fw U F U' F' / Fw' U2 F2 U F' U' F' U' 
( "restore S_" ): F_ S_: D'

(#) // solved!

my turn, challenge scramble: D L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 B' L D' F2 L D L2


----------



## Ollie (Apr 10, 2015)

leeo said:


> D L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 B' L D' F2 L D L2



x' U' F2 U R' U' R F2 R' U R x
[L2, U' R U]
[x: [U R2 U', L']]
[r: [U2, L D2 L']] // cancels into a 9-mover and 'skips' the step of twisting the UFR corner

u' L U' M' U L U' M U L2 // cancel a set-up move
x' M U R U' M' U R' U' x U 
[R: [U' M2 U, R]]
y' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U'
M' U' [T-perm] U M // parity
F R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' F' // fix flipped edges

next: B2 U B2 U D' R L2 D R2 U R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 U' L' R U F' R' F' D R'


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 10, 2015)

Ollie said:


> next: B2 U B2 U D' R L2 D R2 U R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 U' L' R U F' R' F' D R'



y
[R':[UM'U',R2]]
x [URU',M'] x'
[M:[U'LU,M]]
[M2,RUR'U']
x [U':[R'ER,U']] x'
x' [U2:[U'L'U,M]] x

y [R2:[RU2R',D]] y'
[R': [F'LF,R'] ]
[R2:[D2,RU2R']]
y' [U:[R'D'R,U2]] y
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F //parity

alg.cubing.net

Next: U' L2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F' D2 R' B D L' B' L B2 R2


----------



## suushiemaniac (Apr 11, 2015)

Scramble:
U' L2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F' D2 R' B D L' B' L B2 R2 // Scramble in solving orientation

Edges:
[M2 , Uw' L' Uw] // intentionally swapping UB and UL to resolve parity, which I would notice during corner memo.
[x' ; [M , U' L' U]] // again intentionally swapping UB and UL
[x y U : [M' , U2]]
[U : [M' , U L2 U']]
[z ; [U L' U' , M']] // breaking in to RF
[R : [R , U' M2 U]]

Corners:
[L ; [D2 , R U' R']]
[L D2 L' , U'] // you could cancel it with the previous L setup, not sure if I would actually do that
[R2' F ; R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U R' F R] // last target as OP to resolve parity

Overall nice scramble 

Next:
L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' R F D2 B2 D2 U L U2 B' U R'


----------



## adimare (Apr 13, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> Next:
> L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' R F D2 B2 D2 U L U2 B' U R'



// Edges
[U: [M2, L U' L' U]]
[F E2 F', D2]
[x L': [L' U L, E']]
[M2, B L B']
[L' y': [U R2 U', M']]
[U2: [M, D R' D']]

// Corners
[R': [L' D L, U2]]
[U: [L', D R2 D']]
[D2: [L F L2 F' L', U']]
[R' D' R D R' D' R D, U2]

alg.cubing.net

This thing was a nightmare for no good reason, took me 4 tries to get a success (memo was right, just kept messing up the corners for some reason)

Next: B2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 U'


----------



## CuberM (Apr 19, 2015)

//Corners:
z L' D2 x' D2 R U R' D' R U' R' D' x D2 L z'
x' z D' R U R' D' R U' R' D2 z' x
R2 D' R' U R D R' U' R'
D2 Lw D' L' U' L D L' U L Lw' D2

//Edges:
Uw' R2 U M' U' R U M U' R (nothing here because it's binding into the next cycle)
L U M2 U' L U M2' U' L2 Uw
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R M2
M U2 M U2 Uw' L' Uw M2 Uw' L Uw
x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' M F2 M F2 x
Last edge: U R U' M2 U R' U'

//Parity/Flipped/Twisted Stuff:
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (The U' to bind into the alg to fix the corner orientation)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' U (U to bind into edge flipping alg)
x M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 x'
U

Next: F U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 D F2 U2 F' B' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F U'


----------



## adimare (Apr 26, 2015)

CuberM said:


> Next: F U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 D F2 U2 F' B' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F U'



// Edges 
[L2 U' M': U2 M' U2 M] // XW
[M2, R U R' U'] // AB
[z': [U' M U, R]] // HV
[M': [M', U' L' U]] // IL
[y': R' U' R U R U R U' R' U'] // AD
[U': [M, D R' D']] // JE

// Corners 
[R': [L' D2 L, U2]] // QC
[D': [R U2 R', D']] // OS
[y' R': [D, R' U2 R]] // IU
[R':R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R] // M

alg.cubing.net

I generated this using a tool I wrote that you can try out here, if you have a min to check it out, please let me know what you think! (shameless plug is shameless).

Next: D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B' L B' U2 F D' F' R B2 D U2 F'


----------



## martinss (May 13, 2015)

adimare said:


> Next: D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B' L B' U2 F D' F' R B2 D U2 F'



//Corners (T-perm solve)
x y2 //UFR
[D2 F' : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DBL
[(B D B') (R' D R) : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //UBL
[D' F2 : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DFR
[(F2 D') (R' D R) : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //UFL
[F2 : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //move buffer
[F D' F': RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DBR
[R' D R: RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DFL + buffer

//Edges (T-perm solve)
[D L2: RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DB
[(L2 D) (S' D' S) : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //UL
[L2 : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //move buffer
[D2 L2 : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DR
[L2 : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DL
[L : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //move buffer
[F L' F' : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //DF
[d' L' : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //FR
[d2 L' : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //BR
[M D' L2 : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //UF
[M' B' L B : RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //UB
[L: RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' ] //BL + buffer

NEXT : F' L2 B2 F R' B' R F L' F' L2 B' L U2 F L' R F' U' F2 R' D U' B U2 R U L' R2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2016)

martinss said:


> NEXT : F' L2 B2 F R' B' R F L' F' L2 B' L U2 F L' R F' U' F2 R' D U' B U2 R U L' R2 U'



y
Corner memo: YA WT UM H
Edge memo (UB UL swapped): NI BJ SA OY EK (Flip DL edge)

[z' ; [U R U' , M']]
[u ; [M2 , U' L U]]
[u R' u' , M2]
[M2 ; [U R2 U' , M']]
[M' , U' R2 U]
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U x' U L U' M2 U L' U' x

[x' ; [D2 , L' U' L]]
[D' x' ; [R U' R U R2 , B2]]
[U2 R ; [U2 , R D' R']]
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2

Next: R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F R D' R' B D' F L' R U'


----------



## leeo (Apr 5, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Next: R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F R D' R' B D' F L' R U'



My letter system

```
ULB=AQP UFL=BET URF=CIH UBR=DML
FDL=FUS FRD=GJY RBD=KNW BLD=ORV

UB=AM UL=BQ UF=CE UR=DI FL=FT FD=GU
FR=HJ RD=KY RB=LN BD=OW BL=PR LD=SV
```

-

My reading (jptw:AHTRm'p_BKVEUWLq'n_#_AHSq-u_BYWe-n_DOm-v)
split to pairs: (A)HT RB KV EU WL Q_#_(A)HS BY WE DO M)

-

ULB buffer corners:
(#_ASH) [ L' :: F D2 F', U' ]
----- leaves AHTRm'p_BKVEUWLq'n_#_Aq-p_BYWe-n_DOm-v)
(#_AYB) [ L' B' L, F2 ]
----- leaves AHTRm'p_BKVEUWLq'n_#_AWEp+t_DOm-v)
(#_AEW) [ U' F' U, B2 ]
----- leaves AHTRm'p_BKVEUWLq'n_#_Ap+q_DOm-v)
(#_AOD) [ B D B', U' ]
----- leaves AHTRm'p_BKVEUWLq'n_#_AM)
(#_ABM) [ L :: L D L', U2 ] // setup to J-perm or F-perm
----- leaves AHTRm'p_BKVEUWLq'n_#_AB)

-

UB buffer edges:
(ATH_#) [ R U R', E ]
----- leaves (ARm'p_BKVEUWLq'n_#_AB)
(ABR_#) [ U :: U, R E' R' ]
----- leaves (AKVEUWLQ_#_AB)
(AVK_#) [ R' B' R, S' ]
----- leaves (AEUWLQ_#_AB)
(AUE_#) [ D' :: M, F' L' F ]
----- leaves (AWLQ_#_AB)
(ALW_#) [ D :: R S' R', B' ]
----- leaves (AQ_#_AB)
(ACQ_#) [ L' U2 L ][ F R : B U2 B' ] // setup to F-perm
leaves (AC_#_AB) an F-perm

-

Edge-Corner Parity: F-perm, which is its own inverse
(AC_#_AB) [B' R' : F] R [ D2 : L B L' ] [ R F' R' ] R'

-

NEXT: L' F2 R' U' F2 R U B2 D' F U2 R2 U2 B L D2 R' F


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 20, 2016)

leeo said:


> NEXT: L' F2 R' U' F2 R U B2 D' F U2 R2 U2 B L D2 R' F


Memo(speffz)
edges NVAJ BHFX CEWG
corner OXUF PQM

[z L2:[U M U', L]]
[M2, U R U']
[z' r U':[M', U2]]
[z' R:[R, U M' U']]
[r' u:[u2, M]]
[x' U2:[M2, U L U']]

[z' l':[R' U' R, D2]]
[U R':[U2, R' D R]]
[r':[U2, L' D L]]
U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r'
next:L2 U2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 R' F R2 D' F2 D2 U2 L' F


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 20, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> [z' R:[R, U' M' U]]
> [r' u:[u2, M']]



FX and CE seem broken, I stopped after that.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2016)

No new scramble provided, I'll do this one

B D' F' D' B L' F2 R D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 B' L2

Orient: y

Corner memo: MaNny is FUnny (visual lefty sune twist)

Edge memo: TWIJ ARLC PDYD

Edges:

[x' U' ; [L , U' M2 U]]
x M2' U M U2' M' U M2' x'
[x' ; [M2 , U L' U']]
x' u' M' u2 M' u' x
L U M' U2 M U L'
[R2 , U' M2 U]

Corners:

[x' R ; [U2 , R D R']]
[D' R ; [D , R U2 R']]
z R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U

Next scramble: D' L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 R U' R2 D2 R D F U B2 D


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 20, 2016)

ottozing said:


> No new scramble provided, I'll do this one
> 
> B D' F' D' B L' F2 R D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 B' L2
> 
> ...



Orientation: blue top, red front.
Method: OP/M2
Edges: ACe ViDeo NaPpy XD BeeR LiSt M (parity)
Corners: FiretrucK CuTs GoX's T (B)
Execute:
FKCTGXTB
M2
U2 M' U2 M'
[U: [U R2 U', M2]]
[x' U: [M2, U' R2 U]]
[U: [U' L2 U, M2]]
[U': [M2, U' L U]]
(I wouldn't do this in a solve) [x: [L' U' L U, M']]
[x': [U' R U, M2]]
y L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 (parity)

Lots of those edges were actually advanced cases, I may not have noticed them in a solve.

Next: R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U L' B2 L2 B' F' L R B' R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 21, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> FX and CE seem broken, I stopped after that.


whoops sorry i messed up in the middle so everything was wrong
fixed everything



Hssandwich said:


> Next: R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' U L' B2 L2 B' F' L R B' R'



Memo(speffz)
edges HBJE XQTI VBvisual flip
corners KBOlots of visual twists

[z' r U:[M', U2]]
[u':[U' R' U,M']
[U':[M' U' M, D]]
[M':[U R' U', M']]
[R2, U' M2 U]
[M2:M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2]

[U', L' D2 L]
[R:R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[U: (R U R' U R U2 R')(L' U' L U' L' U2 L)]
[x': (R U R' U R U2 R')(L' U' L U' L' U2 L)]
[F: (L' U2 L U L' U L)(R U2 R' U' R U' R')]

next B' D2 F R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 U' B F2 R2 B2 U B F R U2


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> next B' D2 F R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 U' B F2 R2 B2 U B F R U2


x2
memo:
c: the HandiCapped person OPened a BaG of K (visual corner twist)
e: APToW XOIL RuMDA

[M2, [B': R2]]
[x y: [L2, [U', M']]]
[R2: [[M': U], D]]
[x: [M', [L', U']]]
[L': [[M': U], D]]
[[L', U'], M2]

[U2, [L': D']]
[x: [R, [U: L2]]]
[U: [U, [R': D]]]
[D R: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[y': [([R', D])2, U']]


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> next B' D2 F R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 U' B F2 R2 B2 U B F R U2


x2
memo:
c: the HandiCapped person OPened a BaG of K (visual corner twist)
e: APToW XOIL RuMDA

[M2, [B': R2]]
[x y: [L2, [U', M']]]
[R2: [[M': U], D]]
[x: [M', [L', U']]]
[L': [[M': U], D]]
[[L', U'], M2]

[U2, [L': D']]
[x: [R, [U: L2]]]
[U: [U, [R': D]]]
[D R: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[y': [([R', D])2, U']]


----------



## ottozing (Apr 21, 2016)

Once again, no next scramble provided 

U L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R F' D' U' B2 U2 F' R2 B' R' 

Orient: y

Corner memo: DoBby YaKs to EBony while CUddling a Maze

Edge memo: JDRO LPAK GTEA

[u' ; [U R U' , M2]]
[x ; [M' , U' L U]]
[z' M ; [U' R U , M]]
[x' ; [M2 , U' R' U]]
[u L' ; [U' M' U , L']]
[F ; [E , R U R']]

[x R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]]
[D R2 ; [U2 , R' D2 R]]
[U' ; [R D2 R' , U2]]
[R' U R2 ; [D2 , R U' R']]
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R

Next: F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R U2 B2 R F2 U R' F U2


----------



## Cale S (Apr 21, 2016)

alright let's see how bad I am at 3BLD


ottozing said:


> Next: F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R U2 B2 R F2 U R' F U2



corner memo: LI QJ ZG T (lie to QJ (company), zigzagging T)
edge memo: IK GZ ON CH PA M (ick, gauze on cheesy Pam)

[R' y: [M' U' M, D]] // or just [x: r U R' U' M U R U' R'] lol
[B2: [B L2 B', M2]] // can be 8 moves but not bad
[B M2 B', R2] 
[U': [M2, B L B']]
[B' R' B, M2]
[B' R B: M2] [U' F2 U: M2]

[x' y': [D2, R U R']]
[F2 D y2 L': [R' D R, U2]] // lolsetup
[D2 F': [R' D' R, U2]] // bad
[D' R: [R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]]

Next: L2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 B L R' F' U' R B' F' L B


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 21, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: L2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 B L R' F' U' R B' F' L B


Memo(speffz) corners JKDU WSFB Q
Joker in a sand dune. What's facebook?<--question mark
edges HMFE PGSA TQ
humfee pegsa tequila

[l U':[M, U2]]
[L', U' M' U]
r U' L' U' L U L U L U' L2 x'
[M2 D[U R2 U', M']]
[u':[L, U' M' U]]

[x:[U, R' D2 R]]
[z' l:[D2, R U2 R']]
[R:[R U2 R', D2]]
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2
[U':sune lefty sune]

next: B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 F' U' L2 U L2 D B' U L2 R' D'


----------



## leeo (Mar 26, 2017)

B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 F' U' L2 U L2 D B' U L2 R' D'
reading orientation white U, green F same as scramble orientation
letter system speffz, buffer edge A_, corner _A

speffz letters: corners: XC UD . IB VQ edges: CD FV . HW UJ . NB GM

for _XC: [ F' :: [F' D : L2 ] [ D F' : L2 ] ]
for _UD: [ U :: L2, B' R' B ]
.
for _IB: [ L, F R' F' ]
for _VQ: [ L :: U2, L D' L' ]
-
-
for CD_: [ F :: L E' L', U' ]
for FV_: [ R :: E, R U R' ]
..
for HW_: [ D' :: B, L' S L ]
for UJ_: [ U' :: [ U' R' : F2 ] [ L D : F2 ] ]
.
for NB_: [ U' :: U', L' E L ]
for GM_: [ L' :: [ L' B' : U2] [ F R : U2 ] ]


next: L' U B' D2 L B D2 R2 B U L' U L D L2 R' D F2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 26, 2017)

leeo said:


> next: L' U B' D2 L B D2 R2 B U L' U L D L2 R' D F2



10 comms, if you count parity as a comm. sub 20-able

[r U' r', E]
[D R D', M']
[R' F':[E', R2]]
[U' S U:[M', U2]]
[M U:[M, U2]]
[R' U:[M', U2]]

[x':[R U' R', D]]
[D:[U, R' D' R]]
[D R' U:[R U' R', D]]
U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' U'

next: B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 L' F' L2 U R F' U' L2 D2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 26, 2017)

B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 L' F2 L' F' L2 U R F' U' L2 D2

memo:
TC MP KN = tic-tac map kin
AK BW VS OT KIJI flip UR = AK-47 bows to vase otter KIJI flip UR

[M2, U R U']
[U: [M2, U R2 U']]
U' L2 U M2 U' L' U M2 U' L' U
[B: [M2, U R' U']] // maybe switch to [x: [M', U' R2 U]]
[R' y: [D, M' U' M]] // easy ELL
[L y': [D', M' U M]] // mirror case
[U x: (M' U')4 (U' M')4] // edge flip

[y': [R' D R, U']]
[R': [F L2 F', R2]]
[D: [F L2 F', R2]]

could have finished edges with a Z perm + edge flip instead of 2 bad algs + edge flip

Next: B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' F L D' F U2 L B' L R D' B2


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 26, 2017)

this thread is cool as a brain storm, too bad mine is mostly in spanish, since im here i will do it anyway
memo; OM (as meditating) IN LC ZaR as in Russia ER, lc and er ar spanish words so yeah
ÁU ÉK MaD RÍ OF, these are sounds not letters, (´) vowels are pronounced stronger than not (´)ones (a Spanish thing), and share piece with the same vowel, i use "a" as a link between not vowels, wich is confusing sometimes but what you gonna do
U2 R2 (D, R2 U' R2 U R2)
U L (L D2 L'. U2)
U (R D2 R', U2)
U R' (R' D2 R, U')
(L2 D' L2 D L2, U')

D M (U L U, M2)
U' (L', U' M2 U)
(M2, L' U' L U)
R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R2
D (U R U', M)

R2 U2 L2 F U' D2 F' R2 D R L' B2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L U
i made sure the scramble has parity (if adding a U turn at the end changes it LOL)


----------



## leeo (Apr 17, 2017)

R2 U2 L2 F U' D2 F' R2 D R L' B2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L U // verified there is corner-edge parity

corners (speffz letters UBR buffer (speffz _A)):
FP GB . CT MH XD -- final _D setup parity for J-perm or Y-perm
(_FP'): D' B D' L2 D B' D' B L2 B' D2 // columns type 1
(_GB'): B' D2 B U B' D2 B U' // c8 type 3
(_CT'): U2 F D' F' U2 F D F' // c8 type 2
(_MH'): L' F2 L B L' F2 L B' // c8 type 3
(_XD'): U' F R F' L2 F R' F' L2 U // orthogonal type 3

edges (speffz letters UB buffer (speffz A_)):
VG PW . BH KE . MN TD -- final D setup parity for J perm
(VG'_): S L B L' S' L B' L' // e10 exterior slice type 3
(PW'_): D' B' D' R2 D B U F R2 F' U' D // e12 type 2 of e10 corner wrap type 2
(BH'_): U R E' R' U' R E R' // e10 interior slice type 4
(KE'_): B L' B M B' L B M' B2 // e11 type 2 of e10 interior slice type 2
(MN'_): R2 D M' D' R' D M D' R' // e11 type 4 of e10 interior slice type 4
(TD'_): L E2 L' U' L E2 L' U // e10 double slice type 2

corner-edge parity: J perm (speffz AD_AD)
L2 D' L' D L' F2 R U' R' F2

next B' D2 R F' D F2 L2 R D2 U L' U' F L F D B2 F2


----------



## CarterK (Nov 9, 2017)

Corner memo: TP NS VF MI (corner twist visual)
edge memo: AD VS RJ FM CA (edge flip visual)

Edges: 
[M2, L' U' L U]
[M: U R2 U', M]
[E2, R' D R]
[U: U L' U', M']
[U2, M']
[L' Lw' U': Rw U R' U' Rw' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R]

Corners: 
[R' U R, D]
[D': U' L' U, R']
[F: R' D R, U2]
[U' R': U', R' D' R]
[U L': R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L]

Scramble: F2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F L' D2 L2 B' F' D' L2 F U2 L Rw Uw'


----------



## SoundBalloon (May 19, 2018)

What a wonderful edge scramble. Time for some advanced thingies.
regrip: x2 z'
edge memo: OW MV (DHZ) (EG)
corner memo: CZ IS HC QV U

Edges (I wouldn't use a floating buffer in a speedsolve):
(11) [M U M' U : M' , U2]
(8) [M' , U' R2 U] // cancellation at the beginning
(11) [z U' L' : M' , U L U'] // floating buffer. I need to learn some TuRBo to recognize it faster.
(9) [r' L' M U : M2 , U2] // 22-cycle to parity

Corners (with floating buffer):
[D R : B2, R' D' R D] // Using UBL as a buffer
[B2 , L F L']
[D , R U R'] // switching to UFR so that it is oriented at the end
x U' r U2 R' F R U2 R2' F R

Could have used a ZBLL instead of the last two algs too (here M x U2 : U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U R ). I'm not sure how feasible that would be. Since I setup to (UF UB) for parity that would only be the phasing cases, so around 167 cases / 80 algs...

Edges in 4 algs = 38 moves (3 comms + 1 22-cycle)
Corners in 4 algs = 37 moves (3 comms + parity)

Scramble: U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 U' B D F2 R' D' B L' U2 B'


----------



## Gian21x (Oct 21, 2018)

Scramble: U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 U' B D F2 R' D' B L' U2 B'

Method: Basic 3-style (some advanced M2)
Corners comms are not yet full <RUD>


Edges:
[u: S', L2 D' L2]
[U M' U R' U' M' U R U' M2 U']
[U: L' B L B', M2]
[R' E2 R, D]
[l2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U l2]

Corners:
[x' L2, U' R2 U]
[F' U2: R' D2 R, U]
[L D2 L', U']

Parity (weird)
[D f' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' f D']

Next scramble:
R' B U R L' U D2 L D' B' U2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B'


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 3, 2019)

Gian21x said:


> Next scramble:
> R' B U R L' U D2 L D' B' U2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B'


I use a modified speffz for my memo. Instead of having E-H on left, I have E-H in front. I-L on Right, and so on. A-D and U-X are still the same as in speffz. Also, I use OP/3style Corners, and M2/3style Edges.



Spoiler: Memo



Orientation: White Top, Green Front
Edges: VDBTXCBHOR Flip A 
ViDeo BaT eX-Con BHad OaR Flip A

Corners: UGWMOEFE
UGh WaM OldE FlutE





Spoiler: Edges Solution



VD: [R2: U’ M’ U2 M U’] 
BT: [E L’: U’ M’ U2 M U’] 
XC: [U’ L2 U: [M’, U2]] 
BH: [L’: U’ M’ U2 M U’] 
OR: [M2: [B L2 B’, M’]] 
Flip A: [U2 x: [{M’ U}*3 U {M U}*3 U]]





Spoiler: Corners Solution



UG: [z': [D2, R2 U R2 U' R2]] 
WM: [R2: [L' D2 L, U2]] 
OR: [z R’: [R’ B2 R,F]] 
FE: [U’ R’ U, L]



Next Scramble: B' L F2 B L' B2 U L U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' B2 Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

PugCuber said:


> Next Scramble: B' L F2 B L' B2 U L U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' B2 Uw2



My lettering scheme is quite different from speffz. I just not use any 5-style algs in this solve as I wanted to keep it simple, and there is a different 5-style example solve game in the example solve category.

//corner memo XCRB PSHC
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']]
[U : [R D R', U2]]
[F2, R B2 R']
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]]

//edge memo BLVX IERM PCTK
[L' U : [S', L2]]
[U R' F' R : [S, R2]]
[r' F' : [r S r', F']]
[U' : [R', U' M U]]
[E' : [R' E R, U']]
[u L : [E, L2]]

Next: B D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F' D' B2 R B R B U Fw Uw


----------



## AndrewT99 (May 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 U' F' D' B2 R B R B U Fw Uw


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: LE PT XF Q
Edges: VK MA PN RG LE SB

Execution:
x y' // Memo

[U R' F' R: [S, R2]]
[S U': [R2, S]]
[M' U' R': [S, R2]]
[S' U' R: [E', R2]]
[Rw' F': [Rw S Rw', F']]
(M U' M' U')2 // Edges Solved + UF-UR Swap

[R U: [U, R' D R]]
[R U R', D']
[U'D R' U: [D, R U' R']] // Corners Solved Except Parity Target
U R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U // Parity

Next: U' B2 R F2 R B2 F2 L R' F2 D2 F' L2 F' D' F D2 L' R Rw2 Uw


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 27, 2021)

Scrambled in WCA, solved in Yellow top, red front:
Exec:
L:[L S L, F'] //VQ
U:[U, L' E L]//JB (I do memo swap even on 3bld so that's why I break there
[U R U', M']//LM
M:[U' L U, M2]//TW
U:[U, L' E' L]//SB

R:[R D' R', U']//LX
U':[R D R', U2]//AK
R D' R':[U2, R' D R]//WA
R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' //twist LFD ccw

Next: F R F L U B' L2 D' B R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' D Uw'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2021)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Next: F R F L U B' L2 D' B R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' D Uw'


z2
//edges FLXS MAIC QPAU RA
//corners XIAG SQ

L U' M' S' U' S U M U L' //UF-BU-BL-FD-RD
S2 u' S' R' S E' R U S2 //UF-BR-UL-FL-UR
R U M U2 M2 D' M U' M' D M U2 R' //UF-LD-FR-UL-DB
(M U M' U)2

[U R' U' : [D', R U R']]
[U' R : [R D R', U2]]
[R U : [D, R U R']]

U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //parity

Next: R F U' B' F L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 D' R' D' R' D' F U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R F U' B' F L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 D' R' D' R' D' F U'


OP/OP and Speffz because I suck lol

Edges: CX SN LQ KE V (cycle break) J RP
Corners: QX VU FM OV

* = R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
# = R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

R D' # D R'
D2 # D2
#
D # D'
F' D # D' F
F # F'
R2 F # F' R2
#

M2 D L2 * L2 D' M2
L2 * L2
M' D' L2 * L2 D M
E L * L' E'
L' * L
M' D L2 * L2 D' M
M D L2 * L2 D' M'
L' E L' * L E' L
D2 L2 * L2 D2
E2 L * L' E2
L * L'
E' L' * L E

alg.cubing.net

Next: B L B R2 B' D2 R' B U2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 B2 U2 R Fw Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B L B R2 B' D2 R' B U2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 B2 U2 R Fw Uw2


z' y'
//edges FXKJ NGVQ VPAU EP
//corners VIFG TGSM

F U L' S' L U' F' L U S U' L' //UF-BU-FD-LB-LF
R U' R2 S' R S R U R' //UF-RB-RU-DR-LD
L2 D L E F E' M' F' M L' D' L2 //UF-DR-FR-UL-DB
[S' U L' : [E', L2]]


[D' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[U' R' U, L]
[R : [U, R D' R']]
[D : [U, R' D' R]] [R' D R, U]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Next: R' L' D' F' D L2 B' L' U' F2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F' L2


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jun 1, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' L' D' F' D L2 B' L' U' F2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F' L2


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: BX BA DA PU OV
Edges: OB SQ NJ EX ML RL

Execution (3-Style):

[R' E' R, U']
[U': [S, R B R']]
[E', R U' R']
[L F' L', S]
[S U' R: [E, R2]]
[U' L': [S', L2]] // Edges Solved

[R' F' R, B2]
[R' B' R: [U', R D R']]
[R' U'D': [R' D R, U']]
[R D: [U, R' D' R]]
[D' R: [R' U R U', F2]] // Solved

Next: B2 L' F2 U2 L' U D B2 L' F U2 F2 D2 F B2 L2 B R2 F' Rw' Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 1, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: B2 L' F2 U2 L' U D B2 L' F U2 F2 D2 F B2 L2 B R2 F' Rw' Uw2


y z
//edges FMAS CKAQ UOTI DI
//corners VOEQ JH

U' F R' S R f' U //UF-BU-BR-UL-RD
U S R' E' R U' R E R' S' //UF-UR-LB-UL-LD
U2 L' F' M F L F' U2 M' U2 F U2 //UF-DB-RF-DL-FL
[U' D R : [E, R2]]

[U R U' :[U', R D' R']]
[R U : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U R : [U2, R D R']]

Next: R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U L' U' F D' F L' B F2 R F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2021)

TaliwangCube said:


> Next: F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 R F' L B2 L2 U' B L' D U



z2 y 
//edges EJNS GLUX PQ
//corners IHOE SQXB

L' F R S E' R' E f' L //UF-LU-LF-RB-RD
M2 L U' M U M L' 
[U2 L' E' : [E', L U L']]

[R, U' L' U]
[R D U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R U : [D, R U R']]
[D R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]


Next: D2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R B2 F' D L B' R' B2 L


----------



## willian_pessoa (Jun 12, 2021)

Put on Orientation: x2 y'

Corners Memo: SAlamence playing DOminó with KaLista and NaMi (SA DO KL NM)
Edges Memo: (U CaS AO)(QuéB VuM)->( UL CS AO QB VM with visual BR piece flip) 

Edges exec:

[S': [U, L E' L']] // UL
[U: [R' D' R, S’]] // CS
[U M' U: [M', U2]] // AO
[M' U: [R' E R, U]] // QB
[R': [M, U' R' U]] // VM
R'(R'F R)U'(M'U2 M)U'S(R'F'R)S // Flip

Corners Exec:

[U, R'D R] // SA
[R'D2 R, U'] // DO
[R D': [R' D R, U]] // KL
[x'D': [U',R'D R]] // NM

Next: 

L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 L D2 F2 R' B L B' F2 R D L' B2 D U


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 12, 2021)

willian_pessoa said:


> Next:
> L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 L D2 F2 R' B L B' F2 R D L' B2 D U



z2 y
//edges FPCT UKJC ANEV DV
//corners IHPE SVSC

L' U' F' U M' U M U2 F U L //UF-BU-FR-UR-DL
D' R' F E' F E' F' E2 F' R D
[U, L' E L] [L : [F', L S L']]
[R' F : [R S' R', F2]]

[R, U' L' U]
[D' R D' U' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R : [F2, R' U R U']]
[R B R', F2]


Next: B' R2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B' R2 D' F' L' D L' R' B' U' R


----------



## RyanSoh (Jun 28, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' R2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 B' R2 D' F' L' D L' R' B' U' R


//M2/Orozco
//corners IE BP XN OG W
//edges JI LV SH AB XD NM
U R U' M2 U R' U'
M2 U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U
U' L' U M2 U' L U
U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
M2 U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U
Uw R' Uw' M2 Uw R Uw'
M2
R U R' U' M2 U R U' R'
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
L' U' L U M2 U' L' U L
Uw R Uw' M2 Uw R' Uw'
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U x

[R2: [D,R' U2 R]]
[R2: [R' U R,D]]
[R' D' R, U]
[x: [D2, R' U' R]]
L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'
[R D R', U']
[R' D R, U]
[D x: [D2, R' U' R]]

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: L2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 L U2 L U2 B2 U2 B' U' B2 L' D L2 U L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: L2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 L U2 L U2 B2 U2 B' U' B2 L' D L2 U L'



z2 y
//edges ALXU PMVJ KA
//corners CWBM REPC

//weird U layer edges
U' L U M U' M U' M' U l' U //UF-UL-BL-FD-DB
E' U' R' E' R F2 R E R' F2 E U //UF-FR-BR-DR-LF
[U' : [U', R E' R']]

[R' D' R, U]
[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
[l' U : [R D R', U2]]
[D' : [R D R', U']]

x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 //parity


Next: B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D U2 R' U' F L D R2 U'


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D U2 R' U' F L D R2 U'


// edge memo: OM LA SE IH GN JA
B' R' B M2 B' R B
B' R B M2 B' R' B
U' L' U M2 U' L U
M2
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D'
B L' B' M2 B L B'
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L
B L B' M2 B L' B'
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R'
U R U' M2 U R' U'
M2

// corner memo: TJ HD LP 
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2
F R' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R F'
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

alg.cubing.net

Next: B F U F D R' F D L B2 U' B2 D B' R' F2 L2 R2 U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> // edge memo: OM LA SE IH GN JA
> B' R' B M2 B' R B
> B' R B M2 B' R' B
> U' L' U M2 U' L U
> ...



z2 y
//edges RBXC QCAS ALOL JMJB
//corners FJGS PNXR WC
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B_F_U...R-]]
[R_U-_D-_R-_:_[U2,_R-_D_R]]
[U,_R-_D-_R]
M' U M D' R2 S R2 U' S' D //UF-BD-UB-FD-UR
R2 U S U' S U S2 U' R2 //UF-LD-UR-UL-RD
[E' : [U, L' E L]] [L : [L E' L', U]]
[R' : [R' E R, U']] [U : [R' E R, U2]]
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B_F_U...R-]]
[R_U-_D-_R-_:_[U2,_R-_D_R]]
[U,_R-_D-_R]
[R U' D' R' : [D, R' U R]]
[R U D : [R' D' R, U]]
[U D : [D, R U' R']]
[R U' D' R' : [U2, R' D R]]
[U, R' D' R]


Next: B2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 R D2 U' L2 F D2 B' F' R B F2


----------



## AndrewT99 (Oct 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 R D2 U' L2 F D2 B' F' R B F2


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: VD NT SG A
Edges: UL BQ WG NO + visual floating 3-cycle

Execution:
[R U2 R', E2] // UL-FR-BL float
[U: [L', U M2 U']] // UF-DF-FL
[R': [M, U' R U]] // UF-UR-BU
[U: [L B' L', S']] // UF-DB-LD
[R, D' M D] // UF-RB-RD

[U', R' D R U' R D' R'] // UFR-DFR-UFL
[UD R: [U2, R D' R']] // UFR-RUB-BDR
[UD: [D, R U' R']] // UFR-BDL-LDF
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // Parity

Next: L D2 U2 L' R' B2 U2 R U2 R' U2 D' L' R' B' D' F' L2 F' R Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: VD NT SG A
> Edges: UL BQ WG NO + visual floating 3-cycle
> 
> ...


x2
//edges JOEC SDKQ MRGB
//corners JR +3twist

F' L' U' M U L F2 U' M' U F' //UF-LF-RF-LU-UR
R2 f' E' L E S L' F R2 //UF-RD-DF-LB-LD
D' S R D M2 D' R' D' M2 D S' D //UF-BR-BD-RU-UB

[U R U' : [R' D' R, U2]]
L' U L' D L2 U2 R' F2 R L D' L' U //3 twist alg


recon

Next: U R2 F B2 D L B2 U' L2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 L'


----------



## seungju choi (Oct 19, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: VD NT SG A
> Edges: UL BQ WG NO + visual floating 3-cycle
> 
> ...



memo (speffz but C for Q, Z for X)
y'
corner BH OB + 3 twists
edge TB WC DJ LR KO GF

exec (3style)

[E: [R E' R', U']]
[U : [R B R', S]]
[U, L' E2 L] (cancelation with previous comm)
[U' L: [S', L2]]
[R': [M, D R D']]
[D M D', L]
[U R D': [R' U' R, D2]]
U'
[R U R', D] [R : [F2 , R' U R U']]
U

next: D2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' F' D2 R' D F' R2 U' L D' U' B2 U2 Fw' Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2021)

seungju choi said:


> memo (speffz but C for Q, Z for X)
> y'
> corner BH OB + 3 twists
> edge TB WC DJ LR KO GF
> ...


I guess I will do on your next scramble as well.

x
//edges VBEI XROM QLCG
//corners OSVG +2twist

L U' S L' S L2 S L' S U L' //UF-DR-UB-LU-FL
F' D2 F2 E' F' E F' D2 F //UF-FD-BD-RF-BR
[S' U' R' : [E', R2]] 
R' E2 R2 E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U 

[U D' R D U' : [R' U R, D2]]
[U D' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
U' [R D R', U'] [D : [U', R D' R']] U //two twist

recon
Next: L B R2 F D2 B' R' F2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Oct 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L B R2 F D2 B' R' F2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' B'


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: BH QD RO GV F
Edges: RB AJ SV EU TX LA

Execution:
[R' E2 R, U'] // UF-BL-UR
[R' U': [S, R2]] // UF-UB-FR
[D' R' F: [R2, E]] // UF-BD-DR
[L' F': [L2, E']] // UF-LU-DF
[U L': [E, L2]] // UF-BR-DL
[L U: [L2, S']] // UF- FL-UB

[U', R D' R'] // UFR-UBR-LDB
[U' R: [U, R D R']] // UFR-BUR-UFL
[R' U: [U, R' D' R]] // UFR-BUL-RDB
[UD R D': [U', R' D R]] // UFR-LDF-DFR
U2 R' U L' U' L R U2 L' U' L // Parity

Next: U' L2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 R2 U' R' B' F' U R' B' D' B' L2 U Rw2 Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 24, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: BH QD RO GV F
> Edges: RB AJ SV EU TX LA
> 
> ...



y
//corners CMQA
//edges OXVQ NGFJ RB

[D : [R' D' R, U]]
[D' : [U', R' D' R]]
[R' :[R U R' U' R U R', D']] [L' :[D, L' U' L U L' U' L]]//4 twist corners

D S l' F' M F L S' D' //UF-RF-FD-DR-LD
S U' R S R S' R E R u S' //UF-RB-RU-BU-LF
[U' M' U : [M', U2]]
U' R E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U R' E2 R U
recon
Next: R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D F' D2 L2 R' F D' B L B2 U2


----------



## AndrewT99 (Nov 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D F' D2 L2 R' F D' B L B2 U2


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: BH EI LK NW T
Edges: WA HB GA DJ LV ND + DF flip

Execution:
[U2, M] // UF-DB-UB
[R E' R', U'] // UF-LB-UR
[U': [L' E' L, U2]] // UF-LD-UB
[U, L' E2 L] // UF-UL-FR
[U' R': [E, R2]] // UF-FL-DR
[D R D', M] // UF-RB-FD (DF flip insert)
[L' F': [E', L2]] // UF-DF-LU

[U', R D' R'] // UFR-UBR-LDB
[Lw' U: [R D' R', U2]] // UFR-LUB-FUL
[R': [R D' R' D, F']] // UFR-FDL-FDR
[F': [U2, R D R']] // UFR-RUB-DBR
U2D' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' UD // Parity

Next: F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U L2 R2 U L B' L' D' L' B' F R D' Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: BH EI LK NW T
> Edges: WA HB GA DJ LV ND + DF flip
> 
> ...


x2
//edges OAMS BDJR TGQK LB
//corners PAVM

l F R E' R' F' E2 L M' S' L2 //UF-RF-UL-BR-RD
U2 M2 U L' U' M U L U M //UF-UB-DF-LF-BD
[R' : [R' S' R, F]] [D M D', L']
[U : [R' E2 R, U2]]

[D : [U', R' D R]]
[R': [F', R D' R' D]]

recon

Next: U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L R' B L2 F R' B2 D2 R U


----------



## AndrewT99 (Nov 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L R' B L2 F R' B2 D2 R U


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: LA TP FB X
Edges: LE QH PN BK BG WG

Execution:
[Rw' F': [Rw S Rw', F']] // UF-FL-LU
[M', U' L U] // UF-BU-LB
[M' U' R': [S, R2]] // UF-RF-RB
[R: [M', U' R' U]] // UF-UR-FD
[U: [L' E' L, U]] // UF-UR-LD
[U: [L B' L', S']] // UF-DB-LD

[UD': [R D' R', U2]] // UFR-FDL-UBL
[D', R U R'] // UFR-BDR-RDF
[R': [U', R' D' R]] // UFR-LUF-UBR
UD' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D // UFR-DBL/UF-UR Parity

Next: F2 U L U' F B2 L B D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 Uw2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 19, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: F2 U L U' F B2 L B D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 Uw2


364 STM:
//buffer-UF/UFR
//method-BOP
//scheme-speffz
//orientation- white top blue front

//corners- FT (break) VX LP
//edges- OG RK T(break)B LP MA SA

//edges
S' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S //O
L2 S R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S' L2 //G
L' S2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S2 L //R
D S' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S D' //K
R' S' R S R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S' R' S R //T
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //B
L S2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S2 L' //L
R' S2 R S R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S' R' S2 R //P
R2 S2' R2' S R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S' R2 S2 R2
R' B' E' R R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' E B R//A
D' S' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S D //S
R' B' E' R R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' E B R //A

//corners
L' B' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' B L //F
D R D' R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D R' D' //T
D2 B2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' B2 D2 //V
B2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' B2//X
R D2 R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D2 R' //L
D2 R D' R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D R' D2//P

R' D' R D R' D' R D U2 D' R' D R D' R' D R U2 //twist(UFR-UBL)

I'm trying BOP out to get back into BLD.
Also, this took a long time to figure out lol

Next: R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 L D2 R' F2 D R D' B U B2 R' Rw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 364 STM:
> //buffer-UF/UFR
> //method-BOP
> //scheme-speffz
> ...



y'
//corners JHON HFAX QV
//edges BCUE IDNL OKSV

F2 M2 U M U2 M2 U F2 U' M' U //UF-UB-UR-DB-LU
L F' L2 E' L E2 L E' F L' 
[E R U' R : [E, R2]]
[U', R E R'] [S', R' F R]

[U R : [U2, R D R']]
R' D F' D' R D R' F R D'
[F, R B' R']
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[F' R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]

recon
Next: R' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D U B L B' F2 D2 U2 L' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D U B L B' F2 D2 U2 L' U2


BOP/BOP: 294 STM
y2 //orientation
//speffz
//corners BV WG B + 3 twist
//edges KO DJ AL TB H +parity
//edges
D S' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S D' //K
S' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S //O
L2 S2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S2 L2 //D
R S' R' S R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S' R S R' //J
R' B' E' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' E B R //A
L S2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S2 L' //L
E2 L S2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S2 L' E2 //T
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //B
E L S2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' S2 L' E' //H
U' r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R U //edge flip
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity
//corners
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //B
D2 B2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' B2 D2 //V
D B2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' B2 D' //W
L2 B' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' B L2 //G
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //B
L R2 U' S' U2 S U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 L' //corner twist

Very lucky solve, many solved pieces. Still doing sighted BLD though.

Next: B2 F R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 L' F D U2 L' R2 F' L' Rw2 Uw


----------



## AndrewT99 (Nov 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 F R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 L' F D U2 L' R2 F' L' Rw2 Uw


Orientation (white top, green front):
z2 y'

Memo (Speffz):
Corners: RB LH Q + DFR cw + DBR cw
Edges: ND BL QO UR WX JH

Execution (3-Style):
[L' E L, U] // UF-RB-UL
[U', R U2 R'] // UF-UR-FL
[U'D': [R' F' R, S]] // UF-BU-RD
[U: [L, U M2 U']] // UF-DF-BL
[L': [U L' U', M2]] // UF-DB-DL
[R: [U', R E' R']] // UF-FR-LB

[R': [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR-BUL-UBR
[L' U L, D] // UFR-FDL-LDB
U R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U // UFR-BUR/UF-UR Parity
[D' R D: [U, R' D' R]] [U: [R U' R', D']] // UFR/DFR/DBR cw 3-twist

Next: F2 D' R U' F B2 R B R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' L Rw' Uw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Orientation (white top, green front):
> z2 y'
> 
> Memo (Speffz):
> ...


z
//edges XSFP MRQA JKCG
//corners BVOM ACQR

R' F' E U R E' R' U' F R //UF-FD-RD-BU-FR
E' f r' E' R u' S' U F' //UF-BR-BD-LD-UL
[r U L : [S', L2]] 
R' E2 R2 E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U //2flip

[U' D : [R D R', U2]]
[D : [D, R U R']]
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]
[D : [R D' R', U']] [U', R D R']

recon

Next: U2 L B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D' R' B' U2 L R U'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Nov 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 L B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 F' D' R' B' U2 L R U'


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: OA LH KB + UFL ccw
Edges: HS NE KO AL JX BA

Execution (3-Style):
[U' M: [U, R E' R']] // UF-LB-BD
[Rw' U': [M', U2]] // UF-RB-LU
[R': [M, D R D']] // UF-FD-RD
[L U: [S', L2]] // UF-UB-FL
[U L: [E', L2]] // UF-FR-DL
[R2 U': [R2, S]] // UF-UR-UB

[U: [R D R', U2]] // UFR-RDB-UBL
[L' U L, D] // UFR-FDL-LDB
[D': [U, R' D R]] // UFR-FDR-UBR
[R' D R D' R' D R, U'] // UFR cw/UFL ccw 2-twist

Next: L2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L' B2 R B R U' R D' B2 Fw' Uw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 3, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: OA LH KB + UFL ccw
> Edges: HS NE KO AL JX BA
> 
> ...


x z2
//edges FNAK SCPU DTJT
//corners NUGE VT

L' E U L S' L' S E' U' L //UF-BU-RB-UL-LB
F R D' S' R S R' D R' F' //UF-RD-UR-FR-DB
[R' F : [R' S' R, F2]] [U E L : [E', L2]]

[U R : [D, R U' R']]
[l' U : [R D' R', U2]]
[U2 :[L2, U' R U]] 

recon

Next: F' R2 B U F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R F R2 D' L U' F2


----------



## BlindNerd (Dec 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' R2 B U F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R F R2 D' L U' F2


// Edges
// SEMY funny 5 move float NVIF KB
// Corners
// NOGE FC then cyclebreak twist because idk the ltct

// Firstly the funny 5 mover
[R': [S', R2]]

[U'D': [R' F R, S']]
[R U R' U', M']
[u' R: [E', R2]]
[M' U L': [S', L2]]
[R U' R' U, M']

[U R U': [R' D' R, U2]] //cancel into
[U R': [R' D R, U']]
[U' D R' U: [R U' R', D]]
[D', U R U' R']

UD R2' U' R2 U R2' D' R2 U R2' U' R2 U2

very bad scramble  12 algs

Next: L2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 U2 B' L2 B D' B' R' F' L' F2 D L U Fw


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 4, 2021)

BlindNerd said:


> // Edges
> // SEMY funny 5 move float NVIF KB
> // Corners
> // NOGE FC then cyclebreak twist because idk the ltct
> ...


x' z

//edges FUAQ CJQK VNPD LB
//corners UCAX BPMF

S U' M U M' S' //UF-BU-DB-UL-LD
D2 U' L S L' U L' S' L D2 //UF-UR-LF-LD-LB
D2 F R D2 S D S' D R' F' D2 //UF-DR-RB-FR-DF
[U : [R' E2 R, U2]]
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[U' D' : [R D R', U2]]
[D R' U' : [R U R', D']]

recon

Next: R' D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 B' R F U2 F2 D' F' U R'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 6, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 B' R F U2 F2 D' F' U R'


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: DW BK NA GH E
Edges: DX OK SN RQ BJ FM

Execution (3-Style):
[L U' L: [S', L2]] // UF-UL-DL
[R': [D R D', M]] // UF-RD-FD
[U M: [R' S' R, U']] // UF-BD-RB
[M, U L U'] // UF-BL-BU
[E': [U', R' E R]] // UF-UR-FR
[L'M U: [M', U2]] // UF-LF-RU

[R D' R': [R' D R, U']] // UFR-UFL-DBR
[D': [R' D R, U]] // UFR-UBR-FDR
[R' UD R: [D', R U' R']] // UFR-RUB-UBL
[D R': [F', R D' R' D]] // UFR-LDF-LDB
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 // UFR-LUB/UF-UR Parity

Next: B2 D2 U L2 B D2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 L' B F D B2 F D Fw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 19, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: DW BK NA GH E
> Edges: DX OK SN RQ BJ FM
> 
> ...


z' y
//edges MBVA IRQJ DK
//corners CHAT FSVQ NC

D2 R S' U2 S' U' S2 U' R' D2 //UF-BR-UB-DR-UL
[U : [U M U', L']] [D M D', L]
[U F' : [E', L2]]

[R' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]]
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[F' R D' R' : [U', R' D R]]
[U, R' D R]

recon

Next: U R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 R' B' D2 L2 B F' U F'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 R' B' D2 L2 B F' U F'


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: NR IT SW + DFR ccw
Edges: SJ MK QH FT GO + UL flip

Execution (3-Style):
[U': [R, U' M U]] // UF-BD-FR
[Rw: [M', U R' U']] // UF-RU-FD
[M', U' L U] // UF-BU-LB
[R': [R' E R, U']] // UF-LF-BR
[L' E' L, U] // UF-LD-UL (UL flip insert)
[L: [F', L S L']] // UF-LU-DR

[U R: [U2, R D R']] // UFR-RUB-BUL
[R U: [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR-FUL-BDR
[U R: [D2, R U' R']] // UFR-BDL-DBR
[R': [R U R' U' R U R', D']] // UFR cw/DFR ccw 2-twist

Next: D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 L U B R' D2 U' B L R' U' Rw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: NR IT SW + DFR ccw
> Edges: SJ MK QH FT GO + UL flip
> 
> ...


y'
//edges RSTC BAIM LPKB
//corners JGTR AVMV

U M S' U' S' U S U2 S U M' //UF-BD-RD-DL-UR
L F U S R' S R S2 U' F' L' //UF-UB-UL-FL-BR
[R' U' R : [E', R2]] [U : [R E' R', U2]]

[R B R' U D' : [R D R', U2]]
[U: [L2, D' R' D]] 
[D' : [R' D R, U']]
[R': [R D' R' D, F']]

recon

Next: L' D2 F' R' U2 F2 B' D L' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D L2 U' B2


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' D2 F' R' U2 F2 B' D L' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D L2 U' B2


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: XK FB EB + DFL cw + DBR ccw
Edges: SO DG FP AK QR TH

Execution (3-Style):
[U': [S', R B R']] // UF-BD-RD
[U, L' E' L] // UF-UL-LD
[UE R': [S, R2]] // UF-LF-RF
[R' F': [R U R', E]] // UF-UB-FD
[U L U', M] // UF-BU-BL
[R' U' R, E'] // UF-BR-LB

[R' D' R: [D, R U R']] // UFR-DBL-FDR
[R': [U', R' D' R]] // UFR-LUF-UBR
[R: [R D R', U]] // UFR-LUB-UBR
[D: [R U R' U' R U R', D2]] // DFL cw/DBR ccw 2-twist

Next: D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 U B' D F R F' L2 R2 U2 F2 Fw


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: XK FB EB + DFL cw + DBR ccw
> Edges: SO DG FP AK QR TH
> 
> ...


x' z
//edges BQEO ULVM DGJB
//corners BUJS EOVM

F U' L F' E F E' L' U F' //UF-UB-LD-LU-RF
U2 R' U2 F2 U M' D2 M U' L' D2 F2 //UF-DB-BL-DR-BR
R E2 R' F R E2 R' F M F2 M' //UF-DB-BL-DR-FU

[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U2]]
[R D U : [R' D R, U2]]
[R': [F', R D' R' D]]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //parity

recon

Next: F' R2 U2 B F2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B U2 R' U' F' L2 U' B2 R' F' D'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Feb 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> F' R2 U2 B F2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B U2 R' U' F' L2 U' B2 R' F' D'


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: LR BO QD XV I
Edges: XF DR AN BO QJ KP

Execution (3-Style):
[UE L': [E', L2]] // UF-DL-LF
[E': [U, L' E L]] // UF-UL-BL
[U: [L' E L, U2]] // UF-UB-RB
[U', R' E' R] // UF-UR-RD
[U' R U, M] // UF-BU-FR
[M, D R' D'] // UF-FD-RF

[D R': [D, R' U R]] // UFR-FDL-BUL
[U', R D R'] // UFR-UBR-RDB
[U' R: [U, R D R']] // UFR-BUR-UFL
[R U' R' U': [R D' R', U2]] // UFR-DBL-DFR
L U' x U2 R2 F R F' R U2 Rw' U L U L' // UFR-FUL/UF-UR Parity

Next: R' F L2 D2 R2 D F U2 R' F L2 F2 D2 B R2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 4, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: LR BO QD XV I
> Edges: XF DR AN BO QJ KP
> 
> ...


y z2
//edges RIPF XTGK ESLB
//corners XCRH OFSM

F M2 R U M U2 M U R' F' //UF-BD-FL-FR-BU
L2 U' l' U M U' L U L2
L' E U S U' L U' S' U L' E' L //UF-LU-RD-BL-UB
U2 R S' R' F R U' M' U2 M U' S R' F' U2 //2flip

[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']]
[R' U : [R' D' R, U]]
[L2, U' R' U]
[D : [U, R' D' R]] [R' D R, U]

recon

Next: B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L D' R B L' D2 L2 B L' F


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 1, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L D' R B L' D2 L2 B L' F


// M2/OP Memo: eh fg bj ob na t sws ND TX VT LM L
// Note: OreKehStrah helped me with parity problems

x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // e
Uw R' Uw' (M2) Uw R Uw' // h
x' U L2' U' (M2) U L2' U' x // f
x' U L U' (M2) U L' U' x // g
R U R' U' (M2) U R U' R' // b
U R U' (M2) U R' U' // j
x' U' R' U (M2) U' R U x // o
R U R' U' (M2) U R U' R' // b
u R u' (M2) u R' u' // n
M2 // a
U R' U' (M2) U R U' // t
M2 U' S (R' F' R) S' (R' F R) U // s
M U2 M U2 // w
M2 U' S (R' F' R) S' (R' F R) U // s
R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2' // N
F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F' // D
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D' // X
D' F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D // V
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' // L
R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R // M
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' // L

Next: F' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R2 D' L B U B L' F' R' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: eh fg bj ob na t sws ND TX VT LM L
> // Note: OreKehStrah helped me with parity problems
> 
> x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // e
> ...


z2 y
//edges TOVI BXMG KAUR

R' S' R E2 F R' F' E2 f R F' //UF-DL-RF-DR-FL
R D M D2 R D' M2 D r' D R' //UF-UB-FD-BR-RU
[U' : [U', R E' R']]
[U2, M] [U M' U : [M', U2]]

recon

Next: U R2 L2 F2 U2 B D' L F' L2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 L2 B


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 12, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U R2 L2 F2 U2 B D' L F' L2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 L2 B



// M2/OP Memo: hw' pm le ao nc' a SD GQ VJ W

u R' u' (M2) u R u' // h
U2' M' U2' M' // w'
x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x // p
x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x // m
U' L' U (M2) U' L U // l
x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // e
M2 // a
x' U' R' U (M2) U' R U x // o
u R u' (M2) u R' u' // n
M U2' M U2' // c'
M2 // a
D' R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D // S
F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F' // D
D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2' // G
R' F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R // Q
D' F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D // V
F2 D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F2' // J
D2 F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D2' // W
(D' r2 U) M2 (U' r2 D) // parity

Next: L F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 L D2 R' D2 F' D' L2 F D2 R' B2 R' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 21, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: hw' pm le ao nc' a SD GQ VJ W
> 
> u R' u' (M2) u R u' // h
> U2' M' U2' M' // w'
> ...


z2 y
//edges TIUF LXEP CVGB
//corners IERS ODNC

M' E R' U' S' U R E' M2//UF-DL-FL-DB-BU
[U' R2 F':[E2 R2,R' E']] //UF-BL-FD-LU-FR
[R' U R' : [S, R2]] [S U' : [R2, S]]

[R U' D' : [R' D' R, U2]]
[U' R' : [R' D R, U]]
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']]
[U, R' D R]

R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

recon

Next: F U2 B2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 D' B2 D R' B' U' L2 R' D2 L F' L'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> F U2 B2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 D' B2 D R' B' U' L2 R' D2 L F' L'



// M2/OP Memo: mx vn ai' ps' ef a DM UP XT B & Y (parity)

x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x // m
U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U // x
U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' // v
u R u' (M2) u R' u' // n
M2 // a
M2' U' S R' F' R S' R' F R U // i'
x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x // p
U' R' F' R S R' F R S' U M2' // s'
x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x // e
x' U L2' U' (M2) U L2' U' x // f
M2 // a
F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F' // D
R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R // M
F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F // U
(R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // P
D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D' // X
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D // T
R D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D R' // B
(D' r2 U) M2 (U' r2 D) // Y

Next: B2 L B2 U' L F D F2 R' F2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> // M2/OP Memo: mx vn ai' ps' ef a DM UP XT B & Y (parity)
> 
> x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x // m
> U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U // x
> ...


z2 y
//edges OUDL IFNT EVCB
//corners VCQH NPAC

[L F U:[F,M2][M,U2]] //UF-RF-DB-DF-BL
[F R' U:[S',U' R2 U']] //UF-FL-BU-RB-DL
[R2 U':[S',U2][U:[U M U',R2]]] //UF-LU-DR-UR-UB

[D' : [U, R' D R]]
[R2 U' : [R D R', U2]]
[U D : [R U' R', D]]
[l D : [U, R' D' R]]

recon

Next: B2 L F U' R' B D' B R2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 7, 2022)

Need help with notation can anyone help?
//KD PO SN LE (C)A E(X) G- edges
//parity
//FW (V)H CL V(B) R - corners
x U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (R x')//K
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//D
d' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d//P
D' x U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (R x') D//O
D2' x U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (R x') D2'//S
d L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d'//N
L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L//L
L d' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d L'//E
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//(C)
l2 D' l2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l2 D l2'//A
l D' l2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l2 D l'//E
L2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2//(X)
D x U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (R x') D'//G
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'//parity

F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F//F
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D//W
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R//(V)
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D//H
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2//C
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2'//L
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R//V
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R'//(B)
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R'//R









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: U' F' D F R U2 L U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R' F2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 9, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Need help with notation can anyone help?
> //KD PO SN LE (C)A E(X) G- edges
> //parity
> //FW (V)H CL V(B) R - corners
> ...


z2 y 
//edges AFJN VOCD UKTB
//corners BITD UMEF

[M:[U' F U F',M' E2]] //UF-UL-BU-LF-RB
[R U2 F' R':[U,S']] //UF-DR-RF-UR-DF
M2 U f R' E2 R F' U2 S' U //UF-DB-LB-DL-UB

[R' U D : [R D R', U2]]
[D2, R2 U R2 U' R2]
[D R : [U', R D' R']]
[R' D' R D R' D' R, U'] 

recon

Next: R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L' F' L' D2 F L2 R2 B'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

//XC FH OQ IW PN W- edges
//parity
//KU LW JT XD H- corners

L2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2//X
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//C
d' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d//F
d L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d'//H
D' x U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l D//O
x' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l'//Q
l D' L2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D l'//I
l2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l2//W
d' L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d//P
d L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d'//N
l2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' l2//W

R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'//parity

R' D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R//K
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D'//U
F2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F2//L
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D//W
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2//J
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F//T
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2'//X
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2//D
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D//H









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: L2 U2 L U2 R' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D' B' F' L' U' L2 U' L' U R2


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 10, 2022)

//edges 7 algs

[M', U R U'] // BU>RF
[U, L' E' L] // UL>LD
[R U' R' U, M'] // FD>UR
[U L' U', M2] //DB >FL
[U': [U', R' E R]] //LF>UR
Uw' R E' R2 E R Uw //RB>DR
[D' M D, R] //RD>RB

// corners 4 algs

[D' R U' D: [R' U R, D2]] //LDB>DFL
[R' U': [R U R', D']] // RDF>LUF
[U' R U : [D, R' U' R]] //BUR>LDB
[U R' U2 : [R D R', U]] // LUB>RDF


next scramble:
L2 U2 F2 U R2 U F2 D' L2 U' B L' B' R' D U' F D2 L' F2 Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> //edges 7 algs
> 
> [M', U R U'] // BU>RF
> [U, L' E' L] // UL>LD
> ...


x2
//edges SPAN CDUB TKIB BJQC
//corners GANJ UTVT

[U':[S U,R S U'][R,U]]//UF-RD-FR-UL-RB
[F2:[U M',M2 U2]]//UF-UR-DF-DB-UB
[D:[F,F M][E,F']]//UF-DL-LB-FL-UB
[E R2 U:[S',U' R U']]//UF-UB-LF-LD-UR

[U' R : [U2, R D R']]
[U R U : [R' D R, U2]]
[R B : [D, R' U R]]
[U :[L2, U' R U]] 

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //parity

recon


Next: R F2 U D2 B U2 R' L' B L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' F2


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 23, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R F2 U D2 B U2 R' L' B L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' F2


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: GT NV EI + DBL ccw
Edges: MO SD GF KA + FR flip

Exec (3-Style):
Edges:
[F' R: [E, R2]] // UF-RU-RD
(M U M' U)2 // UF-BD-UL
[D M D', L] // UF-LD-LF
[U' R U, M'] // UF-FD-(FR)
[U R U', M'] // UF-(RF)-BU

Corners:
[R' U': [R U2 R', D]] // UFR-LDF-BDR
[U'D' R': [R' D R, U2]] // UFR-RUB-DFR
[R: [R D' R', U]] // UFR-LUB-(DBL)
[U': [U', R D' R']] // UFR-(LDB)-UFL

Next: F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B R' B L2 U' L2 U' R' B Rw


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> Corners: GT NV EI + DBL ccw
> Edges: MO SD GF KA + FR flip
> 
> ...


x y'
//edges JQFS ORMC LEXC
//corners PJRF SBMV WC

[D' M' D,F D2] //UF-LF-LD-BU-RD
[U F L M':[E',F']] //UF-RF-BD-BR-UR
[M D L' S:[S,L]] //UF-BL-LU-FD-UR

[U' R' U : [R D' R', U2]]
[R' U' : [U2, R' D' R]]
[R F' R' U : [R D R', U2]]
[R': [R D' R' D, F']]
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U //parity

recon

Next: B' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 L U2 D F U2 L2 U F2 L' B'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Dec 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: B' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 L U2 D F U2 L2 U F2 L' B'


Memo (Speffz):
AW BD SP LD // Corners
ML JS XO AK EN HQ // Edges

Execution (3-Style):
[S U’ R: [E, R2]] // UF-RU-FL
[U’: [U’ M U, R]] // UF-FR-BD
[S’, R F R’] // UF-DL-RD
[R’ F’: [R U R’, E]] // UF-UB-FD
[Rw’ U: [M’, U2]] // UF-LU-RB
[U’ L U, M’] // UF-LB-BU
// Edges

[R D’ R’: [R’ D R, U2]] // UFR-UBL-DBR
[R F’ R’: [R’ D R, U]] // UFR-UBR-UFL
[U R’ D’: [D’, R U’ R’]] // UFR-BDL-RDF
[D: [U’, R’ D’ R]] // UFR-FDL-UFL
// Corners

Next: R2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 L' U2 B U' B2 U2 L2 D Uw'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 31, 2022)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> AW BD SP LD // Corners
> ML JS XO AK EN HQ // Edges
> 
> ...


z2
//edges IMLV BDOU ATCG
//corners UCPG FMVC

R' E R2 E U' R E2 R' U R' //UF-FL-BR-BL-DR
[M2 F2,F M'] //UF-UB-DF-RF-DB
[L U' L : [S', L2]]
[R' F R, S] [M2 U' : [M, U2]] //bad way to 2-flip, done impromptu

[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']]
[U D R' : [R' D R, U']]
[D R' U' : [D', R U R']]
[D' : [U, R' D R]]

recon

Next: D L' D' L U L' D L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 31, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> z2
> //edges IMLV BDOU ATCG
> //corners UCPG FMVC
> 
> ...



Memo: 
Corners: FB HL NA EV KO T
Edges: SG QT JB LO KE HD

[U Lw : [E, L' U' L]]
[U' R' U, M]
[E' : [R' E R, U']]
[R E2 : [R' U' R, E']]
[Lw': [U' L U, M']]
[U2 : [R E' R', U]]

[R' : [U', R' D' R]]
[D2 : [R U R', D']]
R' U R' F R U R U' R' F' R U R' U2 R
[U R' D' : [U', R' D' R]]
[U : [R U' R', D']]
D' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' D U

Some cancellations along the way but you can figure those out yourself ig
Next: U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R B U R' B' F R F' R Rw' Uw


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 31, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Memo:
> Corners: FB HL NA EV KO T
> Edges: SG QT JB LO KE HD
> 
> ...


x2 z'
//edges NLQB EGOV IDJU RB
//corners QJFM OD

[R U' R' E:[E,L']] //UF-RB-BL-LD-UB
U2 S U' R' S R U' R S R S R2 //UF-LU-RU-RF-DR
[U' D R' : [E, R2]] [M : [U' L' U, M2]] [U' M' U : [M', U2]]

[U D R : [R D' R', U2]]
[D R' U' : [D', R U R']]
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']]

recon

Next: F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2 D2 L' U L2 B U' L' F' L' U' B'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jan 2, 2023)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2 D2 L' U L2 B U' L' F' L' U' B'


Memo (Speffz):
VU EB SD OF // Corners
ND WU QR JB OM + FL/DL flips // Edges

Exec (3-Style):
[z: [L E2 L2 E L, U]] // FL-DL flip
[L’ E L, U] // UF-RB-UL
[M, D2] // UF-DB-DF
[U L U’, M] // UF-BU-BL
[E’: [R’ E R, U’]] // UF-FR-UR
[F’ R’: [E, R2]] // UF-RD-RU
// Corners

[R2 U R2 U’ R2, D] // UFR-DFR-DFL
[R: [R D R’, U]] // UFR-LUB-UBR
[D: [U’, R’ D R]] // UFR-BDL-UFL
[R’ U: [R’ D’ R, U2]] // UFR-RDB-LUF
// Edges

Next: D2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D' F L' D' F U' B2 D B F U' Fw' Uw


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2023)

AndrewT99 said:


> Next: D2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D' F L' D' F U' B2 D B F U' Fw' Uw



z2 y' //

Corners: Ayam

D F R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2 F' D' // UBR - BDL - LUF (13)
U L' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 L U' // UBR - FDL - RUF (13/26)
D' F L' L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 L F' D // UBR - RDF - RDB (15/41)
U R' D R D' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U2 // Corner Orientation (17/58)

Edges: Eka

[D' S2: [R E2 R', U']] // UF - FL - DF (12)
[R': [R' E2 R, U']] // UF - BL - BR (10/22)
R M U' M' U' M U' M' U' R' // UF - BD - FR (10/32)
R2 L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U R2 // UF - DL - DR (12/44)
R M2 U M U2 M' U M2 R' // UF - FR - UL (9/53)
S M2 u M u2 M u M2 S' // UF - UB - UR (9/62)

R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // Parity (14)

Total: 134 STM

I believe this is correct. Still experimenting

Next: D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 B U2 R B F' U F' Uw' Rw'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jan 3, 2023)

Silky said:


> Next: D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 B U2 R B F' U F' Uw' Rw'


Memo (Speffz):
y z // Orientation
WR DB VX LB // Corners
US LH DA XP NA + UR flip // Edges

Exec (3-Style):
[D’: [S’, R F R’]] // UF-DF-BD
[L’ U L, E] // UF-FL-LB
[L2 U: [L2, S’]] // UF-UL-UB
[UE L: [E, L2]] // UF-DL-RF
[U: [U, L’ E L]] // UF-RB-(UR)
[R: [U R’ U’, M’]] // UF-(RU)-BU
// Edges

[U R: [R U’ R’, D’]] // UFR-DBR-BUL
[R F’ R’: [U, R’ D R]] // UFR-UFL-UBR
[R U’ R’ U: [R D’ R’, U2]] // UFR-DFR-DBL
[D: [U, R’ D’ R]] // UFR-FDL-UBR
// Corners

Next: F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 R' F' U2 L2 D U2 L2 R' B' Fw Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 9:39 AM)

AndrewT99 said:


> Memo (Speffz):
> y z // Orientation
> WR DB VX LB // Corners
> US LH DA XP NA + UR flip // Edges
> ...


Twizzle linkx' z'
//edges ICNB VDUL QLAO EB
//corners NJHA XTQC

[R' M': [U' F2, F' M2 F]] //UF-FL-UR-RB-UB
[R E': [F', E' F2 M']] //UF-DR-DF-DB-BL
[f L U: [M, F]] //UF-LD-BL-UL-RF
[U' M U: [M', U2]]

[U R U: [R' D R, U2]]
[U' R': [R' D' R, U']]
[R2 U R2 U' R2, D2]
[D: [R D' R', U']]


Next: L' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' F2 U2 B L2 D B L2 U L D' B


----------



## AndrewT99 (Sunday at 8:34 PM)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' F2 U2 B L2 D B L2 U L D' B


Memo (Speffz):
AW P + UBR/UFL ccw/cw + DFL/DBL cw/cw // 
VG AL EU WH AT BN // Edges

Exec (3-Style):
[S, L’ F’ L] // UF-DR-LD
[L U: [S’, L2]] // UF-UB-FL
[L’ F’: [L2, E’]] // UF-LU-DF
[M’: [U’ L U, M2]] // UF-DB-LB
[R U’: [S, R2]] // UF-UB-BR
[U: [L’ E L, U]] // UF-UR-RB
// Edges

[R D’ R’: [R’ D R, U2]] // UFR-UBL-DBR
[U’: [R’ D R D’ R’ D R, U2]] // UFL/UBR twists
U2 R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U // UFR-RDF parity
[L’ U L, D][D R: [F2, R’ U R U’]] // UFR/DFL/DBL twists
// Corners

Next: B' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 B' L2 R' F2 D2 U B


----------

